# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] [Concours]Joyeux Noël, les Canards

## Diwydiant

Aaaaah, les fêtes de fin d'année.
Quelle merveilleuse période : l'envie de faire plaisir aux autres, les décorations qui apportent un peu de gaieté dans notre quotidien.
Les sens en éveil, la joie dans notre cœur, nos partons à la recherche du plus beau des sapins, du plus original des cadeaux, de la plus savoureuses des bûches.
Entre le respect des traditions et l'envie de se ressourcer, la magie est partout.
Même ici, sur ce forum.  Si si, je vous assure.
C'est pourquoi, pour fêter cette fin d'année comme il se doit, je vous propose de 01000100 01100101 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100100 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100001 01100111 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000010 01101111 01101110 01101010 01101111 01110101 01110010 00101100 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101101 01100001 01101001 01101110 00101110 00100000 01010110 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 01100101 01110100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100011 01101000 01101111 01101001 01110011 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110000 01100001 01110010 01110100 01101001 01100011 01101001 01110000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101110 00100000 01010010 01100101 01101110 01100100 01100101 01111010 00100000 01110110 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01110101 01110010 00100000 01101000 01110100 01110100 01110000 00111010 00101111 00101111 01110100 01101001 01101110 01111001 01110101 01110010 01101100 00101110 01100011 01101111 01101101 00101111 01110100 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101101 01100011 01101111 01100111 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100110 00101101 01100011 01110000 01100011 00100000 01001101 01100101 01110010 01100011 01101001 00101110 00100000 01000110 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100100 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100001 01100111 01100101 00101110

Joyeux Noël de la part des géants verts !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## fear is the only enemy

Y'a un bonus si on convertit tout ça à la main (vidéo à l'appui) ? Voir le concours sera du plus rapide décodeur manuel.

---------- Post added at 11h29 ---------- Previous post was at 11h27 ----------

Bon la suite est trop intello pour moi... En plus on sais même pas ce qu'on va pas gagner

----------


## Flad

Les mots croisés -_-

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais de quoi parlez-vous, jeune homme ?

----------


## Gigax

Bon, une fois les mots croisés terminés, ça se corse sérieusement putain.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Le message vocal fait peur.  ::P:

----------


## Erevlis

En binaire :
_Debut de message. Bonjour, humain. Vous etes choisis pour participer a un test._

Quelle est le test ???

----------


## Nirm

Bon, c'est pas comme si je devais aller manger avant d'attaquer une aprèm chargée...  ::(:

----------


## Darkath

> Bon, une fois les mots croisés terminés, ça se corse sérieusement putain.


Ouais le je me demande ce que j'ai entre les mains ^^

----------


## David Sarif

Je ne sais pas si j'ai réussi les mots croisés...

edit : c'est bon :-)

----------


## fear is the only enemy

J'ai un vieux vers chez moi fan des chiffres et des lettres, c'est pour lui...

---------- Post added at 12h19 ---------- Previous post was at 12h15 ----------

Comme cadeau de noël, c'est plutôt un truc à faire pleurer les gosses moi je dis...

----------


## TheMothMan

Il doit se passer quelquechose quand on a remplis la grille ou il faut se débrouiller avec ce qu'on a ?

----------


## Darkath

J'ai trouvé ça, mais je sais pas quoi en faire.



Spoiler Alert! 


scare surveille le forum



J'ai aussi trouver un bouton valider, pour le mot croisé, mais il me dit "Your score is 0%, Erreur détectée humain" un truc dans le genre.

----------


## Wobak

On vous aime les canards...

----------


## Naity

Euh... C'est premier arrivé premier servi ou on peu prendre notre temps (comprendre je prend le risque de me faire virer ou j'attend d'être chez moi)

----------


## David Sarif

Perso je ne pense pas que je parviendrai plus loin, j'espère qu'on connaîtra le fin mot de l'histoire quand ce sera fini !

----------


## Gordor

bon, je suis arrivé au bout ... des mots croisés et de ce que ca doit donner
c'est deja pas mal
reste plus qu'a comprendre

----------


## cab

Quelle bande de coquinous.. c'est en préparation depuis longtemps ce truc.. hinhinhin..  ::P:

----------


## archer hawke

Ah priori... J'en suis au même truc que Darkath... il va falloir fouiller à mon avis.

----------


## Aosia

Punaize au boulot je vais pas pouvoir le faire !

----------


## Gordor

> Ah priori... J'en suis au même truc que Darkath... il va falloir fouiller à mon avis.


j'ai fouillé, et j'ai ma petite idée  ::):

----------


## cab

Et qd on a la clef, y'a plus qu'à trouver la serrure.. 
J'aime bien, c'est bien construit  :;):

----------


## archer hawke

Ouais ... bon ... avec tof.canardpc.com bloqué au taf ca devient très compliqué... Je suis tristresse.

----------


## Gigax

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est chiant, j'ai pas le son. J'arrive pas à entendre ce que dit la voix. Y'a moyen de me faire une petite transcription ?  ::):

----------


## Silick

Raf, l'adresse mail marche pas  ::(: 

Edit : ah si

----------


## Gordor

> Ouais ... bon ... avec tof.canardpc.com bloqué au taf ca devient très compliqué... Je suis tristresse.


idem ici

----------


## Demonaz

Ça a une importance les majuscules, minuscules et accents dans les mots croisés ?
Bon, c'est insensible à la casse.

PS : c'est pas cool de vider la grille quand on valide, j'ai du tout me retaper pour une inversion de lettres...
PS  bis : sur ceux qui ont fini les mots croisés à 100%, est-ce qu'il y aurait quelqu'un de disposé à me dire (moyennant un screenshot de ma grille) si je me plante sur une réponse ?
Parce que là tout rentre comme il faut, mais toujours une erreur au final...

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Me manque 4 - 9 - 15 - 17  :Emo: 
Cette grille de mot croisé ne favorise pas les participants de la génération 90.  :tired:

----------


## Namifri

Perso me manque seuleument la 18...  ::'(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Dites, ça pose un soucis si on bruteforce ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Silick

Quelqu’un parle le phoque ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> idem ici


Pas de son non plus. Et pas d'accès à tof.cpc, même si je suis encore sur les mots croisés. Allez, plus que 8, 9 et 15 [edit]terminé, heureusement que les auteurs ont été plutôt sympa avec les utilisateurs de google.

Pas super lisibles, les nombres oranges, une fois la grille renseignée.

----------


## Valium

je dois avoir une erreur dans les mots croises, y s'pass' rien...

----------


## Algent

"We are in France, we speak French... OK ?"  ::P:

----------


## Naity

Moi ce qu'il me manque... C'est le moyen de valider ma grille  ::(:

----------


## Gordor

Hahaha ... bon moi je suis nettement plus loin, mais plus j'avance plus je me dis qu'il reste plein de trucs a faire ...
et la c'est chaud (mais j'adore !)

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

J'ai imprimé et inséré "la clé" dans la porte de mon appartement et ça ne l'ouvre pas. Me voila rassuré. :ninjaparano:

----------


## Louck

Je ne sais pas quoi faire avec le résultat du mot croisé  :tired: 
EDIT: satané majuscule, je te maudit!

----------


## LaVaBo

Il y a moyen d'avoir, en MP, une transcription écrite du mp3 des mots croisés ?

SVP, pas de CptProut ou perverpepere, j'aimerais comprendre.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Tu as trouvé ce qu'il fallait faire de "la clé" Gordor ?
Merci pour la notif qui m'a fait squizzer les mots croisés grace a un habile recoupage avec les propos de Darkath

----------


## Gordor

oui

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

C'est bon, trouvé  ::):

----------


## archer hawke

Il y a quelqu'un qui a pris le contrôle de mon pc et effacé pleins de données oO

----------


## Gordor

la roumanie m'intrigue

----------


## Grouiiik

Merci aux hommes en vert, ils se sont bien cassés la tête pour cette chasse au trésor.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Damned, j'arrive pas à acceder à la maintenance ...

----------


## Namifri

Ah bon que faire avec cette clé... La manger ?

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Va faire un tour prendre l'air, les gazouillis des oiseaux te détendra.

----------


## sissi

Grille remplie mais rien ne se passe. J'ai bien une suite de lettre mais c'est tout.  :tired:

----------


## Gordor

bon ca me rassure, je suis dans le peloton de tête ... mais complètement bloqué  ::(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je dois valider un truc, mais impossible de savoir quoi ><

----------


## whiterabbit

La grille de mots croisés ne sert à rien, à part décoder les nombres oranges.
La valider est impossible avec les bonnes réponses, seules les réponses qui ne valent rien permettent un score de 100 % ( ::trollface::   ::ninja:: ), et de toute manière, une fois validée, elle ne mène à rien.

Reste à savoir ce que signifie cette surveillance de forum  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Algent

Arrivé a un formulaire la, commence a fatiguer un peu et je suis a cour d'idée  ::huh::  ::): .

Edit: Fini  :B):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, terminé  :B):

----------


## LaVaBo

On nous annonce avec regret que D. S.

Que D.S. QUOIIIIII ???? Il est parti au Mexique avec l'argent des investisseurs ?

----------


## Naity

Lorem opsum odi te
 ::(:

----------


## LaVaBo

Bon, je bloque sur la lettre, la clé, tout ça. J'espère qu'il faut pas un prog pour décrypter un truc dans l'image, ou imprimer pour voir apparaître quelque chose.

Je vais bosser un peu pour me changer les idées. Et aussi parce que j'ai du passer une bonne heure sur le jeu depuis le retour de déjeuner.

----------


## Gordor

caca / lapin

----------


## Paoh

je bloque au mot de passe de nos diaboliques amis. je vois pas ou le rentrer. pas mal en tout cas.

----------


## Algent

A noter qu'il y a quand même probablement une erreur dans le 18 du mot croisé. Heureusement on peut facilement se débrouiller avec, la faute est voyante sur l'étape suivante.

----------


## Louck

Super cool ce concours  ::): . Bien joué à ceux qui y sont derrières.
(A part quelques passages hardcores  :tired: ).

----------


## LaVaBo

> A noter qu'il y a quand même probablement une erreur dans le 18 du mot croisé. Heureusement on peut facilement se débrouiller avec, la faute est voyante sur l'étape suivante.


Yep, et j'ai pas trop compris le 8 sur le nom de l'ordinateur du nostromo. J'ai trouvé hein, mais il m'a fallu passer un peu de temps sur une certaine liste de membres.

[edit]ah purée, en VF.......

[edit2]


> 2nde video...


Des vidéos??? Moi qui croyait approcher du bout...

----------


## Namifri

Complètement sur bloqué sur la 2nde video...

----------


## Catel

J'arrive même pas à finir la grille donc bon  ::cry::

----------


## Louck

> Complètement sur bloqué sur la 2nde video...


Après la seconde vidéo (qui est hardos, à mon avis), vous aurez fait la moitié du chemin. Courage  :;): .

----------


## Bio.

Accès refusé
accès refusé !! 
Rhhaaaa

----------


## AMDS

> Accès refusé
> accès refusé !! 
> Rhhaaaa


même problème. Va falloir que je retourne bosser et que je regarde ça de chez moi ...

----------


## cab

Pareil, je hais ce terminal.. je me dis que j'ai forcément raté un truc qqpart, mais je ne vois pas quoi  :;):

----------


## archer hawke

Bon... Pas de unity au taf. J'essayerai peut être ce soir tard si j'ai le temps.

----------


## Gordor

> Pareil, je hais ce terminal.. je me dis que j'ai forcément raté un truc qqpart, mais je ne vois pas quoi


pareil ... et j'ai passé l'aprem sur ces conneries
et j'ai tapé plusieurs centaines de code a 3 chiffres ... pour rien  ::):  (foutu reum a pipo)

----------


## Namifri

ACCES REFUSE  ACCES REFUSE  ACCES REFUSE ACCES REFUSE  ACCES REFUSE ACCES REFUSE ACCES REFUSE ACCES REFUSE... je deviens fou

---------- Post added at 17h42 ---------- Previous post was at 17h35 ----------

JE SUIS PASSER !!! La dernière étape maintenant!

----------


## Diwydiant

> pareil ... et j'ai passé l'aprem sur ces conneries
> et j'ai tapé plusieurs centaines de code a 3 chiffres ... pour rien  (foutu reum a pipo)

----------


## Louck

::trollface::

----------


## Aosia

Hé le 18 du mots croisés, je trouve pas du tout...  ::cry::  J'ai besoin d'aide  ::sad::

----------


## Gordor

> http://i.imgur.com/NsxAQfy.gif


rigole, en attendant j'ai pu voir la reum a pipo a poil !

----------


## Catel

Ce canard est un scandale !

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai vu la 2' vidéo et là je suis sec, aucune idée de ce qu'il faut faire.
Edit: J'ai trouvé et putain y'a du level.

----------


## Demonaz

Bon, ben j'ai fini et là, le drame : il faut être inscrit depuis au moins 3 ans et avoir posté 25 messages.
Je suis inscrit depuis 7 ans mais que 13 messages au compteur, n'étant pas du genre bavard.  :haha: 
Du coup je fais quoi ? Je floode 12 messages ? J'rentre me coucher ?

----------


## cab

> Du coup je fais quoi ? Je floode 12 messages ? J'rentre me coucher ?


Tout à fait, incitation au flood je ne vois que ça ;p
Et si ce sont les hommes en vert qui y poussent.. que dire ?  ::):

----------


## Demonaz

Ben que Martoni, il bluffe ?
En tout cas, loin de me faire ch**r, ce petit jeu aura eu le mérite de me faire oublier ma gastro pendant quelques heures.
Merci donc !

----------


## Namifri

25 posts ? je vais commencer ! :D

----------


## cab

M'est avis qu'ils n'avaient pas prévu ça ;p
ou alors c'est Demonaz qui nous bluffe ;p

----------


## Namifri

Dans le doute...

---------- Post added at 18h45 ---------- Previous post was at 18h41 ----------

N'empêche... La dernière étape va me faire tomber dans un alcoolisme chronique.

----------


## Naity

Vu la reum a pipo  ::lol::

----------


## bambibreizh

Ca m'apprendra à préférer courir plutôt que de jouer  :;): 
Encore toujours 2 mots (12 / 15)

----------


## trex

Putain bloqué sur le mot croisée.
Je suis pratiquement sure de toutes les définition sauf le 18 ...
Pour afficher la validation il faut bien 

Spoiler Alert! 


 modifier la source HTML de la page comme nous l'indique la piste audio ? ou bien c'est pas ça et c'est que qui expliquerais que je reste à 0% ?
Pour info voilà ma grille : tof.canardpc.com/view/ea1ef71d-1b39-4727-a9af-2d8c3f055c8c.jpg

.

----------


## moimadmax

> ACCES REFUSE  ACCES REFUSE  ACCES REFUSE ACCES REFUSE  ACCES REFUSE ACCES REFUSE ACCES REFUSE ACCES REFUSE... je deviens fou


Pareil  ::(:

----------


## Aosia

Bon je suis en rade complet du coup. J'ai la clé percée et le message de sarif, mais là je vois pas. Je laisse la chance à plus doué que moi :smile: et c'est pas bien difficile  :^_^:

----------


## Naity

> Pour afficher la validation il faut bien


Tout est possible:
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2c6be77...fcb60dd9c7.jpg

----------


## moimadmax

> Vu la reum a pipo


Sérieux, j'ai bien trouvé un code, mais c'est pas ce que j'espérai.
Oui j'ai forcé comme une brute.

----------


## Bucheron_

Raaah, bloqué au mots croisés.. tout rempli, fait apparaître le bouton, mais 0 % ;'(

Je vais finir par prendre plus vite mes cheveux que prévu  ::(:  .

----------


## moimadmax

ce qui semble la dernière étape est assez chiche en indice.

----------


## Namifri

Quelqu'un pourrait sérieusement m'aider pour l'uninstaller ?? SIOUPLAIT

----------


## Louck

Spoiler Alert! 


Tu n'es pas loin de la vérité, alors fais de ton mieux, féniant  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Jaguar Force

Je pense avoir décrypter l'énigme des mots croisés, mais maintenant j'ai mal à l'intérieur du visage.

----------


## luluesmail

Bon, ce satané "Aide à empêcher le choc des Titans" me tape sur les nerfs. A part une actrice du casting, rien ne colle  ::'(:

----------


## Bucheron_

> Je pense avoir décrypter l'énigme des mots croisés, mais maintenant j'ai mal à l'intérieur du visage.


Pareil, je pense avoir mis le doigt sur des trucs, mais j'arrive pas a m'en servir pour passer a l'étape suivante  ::'(:

----------


## purEcontact

Mouais, j'ai regardé ça pendant 30 min et ça m'a cassé les bonbons (pour rester poli).

----------


## moimadmax

> Quelqu'un pourrait sérieusement m'aider pour l'uninstaller ?? SIOUPLAIT


Je confirme c'est wtf. Y'a rien.

---------- Post added at 21h00 ---------- Previous post was at 20h59 ----------

Puis contrairement aux autres test il n'y a aucun retour.

----------


## Mephisto

J'ai une grille pleine et pas moyen de la valider ?  ::huh::

----------


## luluesmail

Ecoute le message audio, tout y est  :;):

----------


## trex

Bon en étudiant le code JS j'arrive a leurrer les 100% mais je vois pas quoi faire après ???


Spoiler Alert! 


tof.canardpc.com/view/bbae99bd-758f-437b-9464-ba5da8ff8837.jpg

----------


## Louck

Spoiler Alert! 


Parce que ce n'est peux être pas de cette façon qu'il faut faire ?

----------


## Bucheron_

Bon ça coute rien d'essayer :D, Comment? ^^

----------


## luluesmail

Coucou Scare, je t'ai trouvé, maintenant on fait quoi ? <3

----------


## Calys

> Bon, ben j'ai fini et là, le drame : il faut être inscrit depuis au moins 3 ans et avoir posté 25 messages.
> Je suis inscrit depuis 7 ans mais que 13 messages au compteur, n'étant pas du genre bavard. 
> Du coup je fais quoi ? Je floode 12 messages ? J'rentre me coucher ?


Les canards qui ont réussi à arriver au bout peuvent s'inscrire sans problème, même s'ils n'ont pas assez d'ancienneté ou de messages  :;):

----------


## Namifri

Faudrait il passer la dernière étape.

----------


## Gordor

j'en chie !

----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## Mephisto

> Ecoute le message audio, tout y est


J'ai eu le déclic, merci !

----------


## luluesmail

Un tout petit indice sur la manière d'utiliser la phrase qu'on trouve après avoir trouvé la grille ?  ::):

----------


## Bucheron_

Han, David est né la même année que moi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## moimadmax

Fini, chapeau aux organisateurs, j'ai appris pas mal de trucs.

Merci.

----------


## trex

> J'ai trouvé ça, mais je sais pas quoi en faire.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> scare surveille le forum
> 
> ...


Finalement ça aide beaucoup pour avancer, 

Spoiler Alert! 


 je suppose que les lettres du mot croisée associer à un chiffre bordeaux permette de former la phrase que Darkath présente ici. Par contre reste a savoir que faire des chiffres ...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah, j'aime comment certain souffre.

----------


## Naity

> Ah, j'aime comment certain souffre.


 :Emo:   ::'(:   :Emo:

----------


## cab

Eh ben.. c'est encore mieux qd on a fini ! Bandes de mini-Machiavels qui regardez les gens souffrir depuis ce matin !  :;):

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Ah, j'aime comment certain souffre.


Monstre !
depuis midi je suis dessus avec la grille de mot croisé complet sans rien pouvoir valider  :Emo: 

j'ai honte  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Faut faire une incantation à la Constantine pour faire apparaître le "Valider" ou c'est autre chose ?  :tired: 

J'ai trouvé finalement mais ça me met "Erreur" en boucle, j'ai peur  :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

En ce moment, chez les *Géants Verts* :

----------


## Drlecteur

Putain le 18... LE 18  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad:: 

Je trouve pas  ::'(:  
j'ai le bouton validé, j'ai la phrase mystère mais trouve pas le 18 !

----------


## luluesmail

Il est où Scare !? Il est où ?!
http://puu.sh/dqGeR/ddc70aba0a.png

----------


## darkgrievous

Argh, j'ai validé les mots croisé, il m'a dis 0% et m'a tout effacé  :Emo:

----------


## trex

Pour faire rire les vendeurs de maïs j'avais commencé à regarder par là : http://www.masswerk.at/keypunch/
....


Spoiler Alert! 


 mauvaise piste

----------


## Djinn42

Très sympa cette chasse au trésor. Ca a été concocté de main de maître.

----------


## Oxydam

Bloqué à la vidéo du terminal :/
Pas faute d'avoir vu la vidéo frame par frame.

----------


## Olorin

Pour ma part je bloque totalement sur la deuxième video.
Ne me dites pas qu'il y a un truc caché au milieu du lorem ipsum, j'ai la flemme de tout retaper...
Je sens qu'il y a un indice qui m'échappe dans le mail, mais je ne vois pas quoi.

----------


## Namifri

Je confirme faut bien 25 messages

----------


## Mephisto

Je bloque au terminal. Ça manque d'indices.  :tired:

----------


## trex

- "princesse-boulon "
 ::XD::

----------


## Bucheron_

Bloqué sur le méchant tech  ::'(: 

Enfait non .. on verra après le DL ..(pourquoi j'ai plus la fibre  ::'(:  )

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bon, j'ai beau mettre les bonnes réponses et cliquer sur "Valider", je me tape un 0% en boucle  :tired: 

Du coup, GG à ceux qui auront été jusqu'au bout !

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Bon,* j'ai beau mettre les bonnes réponses et cliquer sur "Valider"*, je me tape un 0% en boucle 
> 
> Du coup, GG à ceux qui auront été jusqu'au bout !


Mais comment on fait pour avoir Valider ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ammoodytes

Même question ici : 

Spoiler Alert! 


je ne sais pas quoi faire de mon code source (j'enregistre et je le modifie et après ? je sais rien faire ::'(:  )

----------


## Oxydam

Si quelqu'un veut bien dépanner en MP. Je suis coincé à la vidéo avec le terminal.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Mais comment on fait pour avoir Valider ?





> Même question ici : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> je ne sais pas quoi faire de mon code source (j'enregistre et je le modifie et après ? je sais rien faire )


C'est simple, les zouzous :



Spoiler Alert! 


Vous téléchargez Notepad++, vous enregistrez la page, vous l'ouvrez avec Notepad++ et vous faites une petite recherche du bouton "valider", ce sera indiqué que pour faire l'apparaître il faut décommenter une ligne (en gros, vous effacez ça : <:-- ). Vous lancez la page, vous actualisez ET PAF LE BOUTON.

----------


## Banbounet

Hello

De mon côté, j'ai réussi à faire apparaître les fameux boutons. L'aide vocale d'aller à la source m'a rappelé le site ouverture facile. J'avais remarqué les 2 commentaires, mais j'ai galéré pour les décommenter.
Bref, même avec 100%, je n'ai rien d'autre.

J'ai remarqué les lettres oranges, mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire. Si quelqu'un a une petite aide svp. Merci

----------


## Djinn42

J'ai jamais eu autant d'onglets et de logiciels d'ouverts.

----------


## cab

> Pour faire rire les vendeurs de maïs j'avais commencé à regarder par là : http://www.masswerk.at/keypunch/
> ....




Spoiler Alert! 


Si ça peut te consoler, j'ai passé une bonne heure ds la même idée, à chercher quel format de codage avait bien pu être utilisé sur le gif qui ressemble vachement à une carte perforée.. dont on parle ds le courrier en plus. ET CA MARCHAIT PAS ! saleté !

----------


## Oxydam

> Hello
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai réussi à faire apparaître les fameux boutons. L'aide vocale d'aller à la source m'a rappelé le site ouverture facile. J'avais remarqué les 2 commentaires, mais j'ai galéré pour les décommenter.
> Bref, même avec 100%, je n'ai rien d'autre.
> 
> J'ai remarqué les lettres oranges, mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire. Si quelqu'un a une petite aide svp. Merci


Justement, il y a peut être un lien entre les lettres oranges et la source.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> C'est simple, les zouzous :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Vous téléchargez Notepad++, vous enregistrez la page, vous l'ouvrez avec Notepad++ et vous faites une petite recherche du bouton "valider", ce sera indiqué que pour faire l'apparaître il faut décommenter une ligne (en gros, vous effacez ça : <:-- ). Vous lancez la page, vous actualisez ET PAF LE BOUTON.


Ah oui en effet  ::ninja:: 
Merci, maintenant je peux spam le 0% et trouver la soluce   ::P:

----------


## Olorin

> Hello
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai réussi à faire apparaître les fameux boutons. L'aide vocale d'aller à la source m'a rappelé le site ouverture facile. J'avais remarqué les 2 commentaires, mais j'ai galéré pour les décommenter.
> Bref, même avec 100%, je n'ai rien d'autre.
> 
> J'ai remarqué les lettres oranges, mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire. Si quelqu'un a une petite aide svp. Merci


Pourtant, si tu as l'habitude d'Ouverture Facile, un truc aurait dû te sauter aux yeux, c'est totalement dans le même esprit...

----------


## darkgrievous

connexion depuis une IP non-reconnue par Earth  :tired: 
je vais finir par bruteforcer ce satané formulaire

EDIT
je viens de trouver, et dire que ça fait 15 minutes que je cherche des ip partout

----------


## Bucheron_

Bon ben deuxième vidéo..

Comprends plus rien  ::'(:

----------


## NuNue

Bon il est où Scare ??

----------


## Bucheron_

C'est pas elle?

----------


## Namifri

Bon tout est fini. Sympa petit jeu fait en moins de 20 minutes... ou pas.

----------


## sissi

> Bon il est où Scare ??


DTC.

----------


## trex

Perso pas compris quoi faire avec la 2nd vidéo ?


Spoiler Alert! 



Je pense que c'est lié à ça : tof.canardpc.com/view/f0c01c92-ff03-44d8-a63f-85f3fbc2d37e.jpg
Mais bon ça donne rien "e5 df 7b c9 2b 58 73 bb d0" de l'hexa vers texte ...

D'ailleurs pour info après moult visionnage j'ai enfin compris le text to speech imbttable à un momment : "vos test de turing et de Voight-Kampff n'ont pas réussi à ...." mais bon je pense que ce qu'elle dit on s'en fout un peu. L'important c'est la sequence de hack après. J'ai essayer aussi de voir les IP 78.2.2.1 /1.1 / .21 ... mais répond pas ...

----------


## Karbarz

J'ai rempli les mots croisés, j'ai affiché les 2 boutons "valider" mais quand je clique j'ai droit à un 0% et ça efface tout...
Un indice ? Qu'est-ce que je fais mal ?

----------


## beuargh

> J'ai rempli les mots croisés, j'ai affiché les 2 boutons "valider" mais quand je clique j'ai droit à un 0% et ça efface tout...
> Un indice ? Qu'est-ce que je fais mal ?


Indice : le bouton ne te sert à rien.

----------


## Djinn42

Bloqué sur le terminal type Minitel. Pas tout compris ce qu'il fallait faire. Pourtant j'ai galéré pour arriver là.

----------


## whiterabbit

> J'ai rempli les mots croisés, j'ai affiché les 2 boutons "valider" mais quand je clique j'ai droit à un 0% et ça efface tout...
> Un indice ? Qu'est-ce que je fais mal ?



Il n'y a rien à valider, la page est codée de manière à te donner 0% et à effacer la grille quelles que soient tes réponses, sauf si tu remplis cette grille de 0.
Un bout de la solution se situe dans les cases comportant un nombre orangé.

----------


## beuargh

> Bloqué sur le terminal type Minitel. Pas tout compris ce qu'il fallait faire. Pourtant j'ai galéré pour arriver là.


Pareil.

----------


## luluesmail

Ok, bloqué à la 2ème vid. Je go la regarder image par image :D

----------


## cab

> Perso pas compris quoi faire avec la 2nd vidéo ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  L'important c'est la sequence de hack après. J'ai essayer aussi de voir les IP 78.2.2.1 /1.1 / .21 ... mais répond pas ...


 Quand je pense à ces pauvres gens 

Spoiler Alert! 


en hongrie qui vont se prendre des tas de tentatives de connexions chez eux...

.. ils vont se demander pourquoi ça rame ;p

----------


## Louck

> Bloqué sur le terminal type Minitel. Pas tout compris ce qu'il fallait faire. Pourtant j'ai galéré pour arriver là.

----------


## Karbarz

> Il n'y a rien à valider, la page est codée de manière à te donner 0% et à effacer la grille quelles que soient tes réponses, sauf si tu remplis cette grille de 0.
> Un bout de la solution se situe dans les cases comportant un nombre orangé.


 Il y a un moment, il faut se rendre à l’évidence, je suis trop con pour ce concours.  :Emo:

----------


## luluesmail

Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais je vais dormir. Je compte sur vous pour sauver le monde.

----------


## whiterabbit

> Il y a un moment, il faut se rendre à l’évidence, je suis trop con pour ce concours.


Boarf non, pour un dév c'est assez facile de se rendre compte qu'il n'y a rien à tirer de la page web en ce qui concerne la validation de la grille.
Et je ne suis guère plus loin, je bloque sur scare ...

----------


## Sharp'

Cette deuxième vidéo...  :tired: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Je vois absolument pas où est la piste. J'ai bien trouvé la vidéo originale qui correspond à la deuxième partie de la vidéo (les lignes de commandes), mais ça s'arrête là.

  ::|:

----------


## Djinn42

Et ce putain de terminal qui me bloque. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il a une femme Pipo ? Accès refusé au concours... grrr.

----------


## NuNue

C'est trop duuuuur

----------


## Djinn42

Spoiler Alert! 


Il me manque le 3615pipo et l'accès refusé au "concours". grrr.

----------


## trex

J'aide pour la reum a pipo : 

Spoiler Alert! 


 roaar + vroom = ?


Par contre accès refusé .... je vais essayer de décompiler le truc.

----------


## Djinn42

Spoiler Alert! 


Au bout d' un grand nombre d'essais j'ai une allusion à un site de rencontre geek. Je suis même pas sûr qu'il faille vraiment un code.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Dans tout ça, c'est quoi le prix du concours ?
Je me demande si c'est pas la DGSE qui organise tout ça et offre un emploi au 1er  ::P:

----------


## Djinn42

J'abandonne devant le terminal. Ca sent pourtant la fin. Dodo.

----------


## Nimo

A court d'inspiration sur le terminal également. Je pensais savoir quoi faire mais finalement non  ::):

----------


## trex

Bon ben j'en suis au formulaire .... Et il se fait tard là ...


Spoiler Alert! 


 Bon ok..... après m'avoir bien fuck le cerveau en fait c'est le formulaire du concours c'est ça ? du coup il faut que j'indique mon adresse mail ??? parce que j'ai aucun retour ... Et le code source du formulaire correspond à rien ... J'ai même essayé avec l'élément caché du formulaire ...

----------


## NuNue

Saleté de terminal :-(

----------


## trex

> Bon, ben j'ai fini et là, le drame : il faut être inscrit depuis au moins 3 ans et avoir posté 25 messages.
> Je suis inscrit depuis 7 ans mais que 13 messages au compteur, n'étant pas du genre bavard. 
> Du coup je fais quoi ? Je floode 12 messages ? J'rentre me coucher ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Avec ça j'ai même essayé de rentrer mon pseudo forum CPC ... toujours pas de retour, putain faut faire quoi avec ce formulaire

----------


## Darkath

Comment on arrive jusqu'au terminal moi j'ai laché au code source après le mot croisé  :^_^:

----------


## MoTorBreath

Mais ce lien Mega pourri qui me dit que mon browser est dépassé... sérieux avec le dernier FF ? Ils veulent un RIB ou quoi ?

edti : c'est bon il lui fallait des cookies et un mode normal... on continue l'aventure !  ::wub::

----------


## Bucheron_

Raaah !! J'en ai fait des cauchemars toute la nuit de cette deuxième vidéo  ::'(:

----------


## moimadmax

Pour ceux qui bloque sur la deuxième vidéo, relisez bien le mail, et si vous vous dites que "non ils n'ont pas osé". Ben si.

----------


## whiterabbit

Et pour ceux qui bloquent après la phrase cachée des mots croisés ?

----------


## moimadmax

En étant réaliste, sans vouloir être méchant, mais vu qu'elle est assez clair cette énigme, ceux là peuvent abandonner.

----------


## whiterabbit

Tu es méchant  :Emo:

----------


## Nimo

Le terminal me rend fou. Je dois rater un truc mais impossible de mettre le doigt dessus. Une pause s'impose, l'inspiration viendra peut être comme au bon vieux temps des énigmes tordues de chez Lucas  ::):

----------


## moimadmax

> Tu es méchant


Non.  :;):

----------


## Bucheron_

Bon ben le terminal aussi..

----------


## Haraban

Bon, ça nous a tué deux bonne heures avec ma copine hier soir, ça nous a bien occupé, on s'est bien marré, mais là je crois qu'on ira pas plus loin. 
C'est devenu trop tordu pour nous  :^_^:  .

Edit : et comme pas mal de gens, c'est au terminal qu'on a rendu les armes. Ce passage en aura stoppé plus d'un...

----------


## Bucheron_

En tout cas, le caca c'est surpuissant .. tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur le terminal pour l'instant  ::(:

----------


## Louck

> Le terminal me rend fou. Je dois rater un truc mais impossible de mettre le doigt dessus. Une pause s'impose, l'inspiration viendra peut être comme au bon vieux temps des énigmes tordues de chez Lucas





> En tout cas, le caca c'est surpuissant .. tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur le terminal pour l'instant





> Bon ben le terminal aussi..





> Bloqué sur le terminal type Minitel. Pas tout compris ce qu'il fallait faire. Pourtant j'ai galéré pour arriver là.





> Et ce putain de terminal qui me bloque.





> J'abandonne devant le terminal. Ca sent pourtant la fin. Dodo.





> A court d'inspiration sur le terminal également. Je pensais savoir quoi faire mais finalement non





> Saleté de terminal :-(

----------


## Djinn42

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai débloqué la commande lapin, celle du 3615 a fait le même bruit après avoir testé un grand nombre de codes à 3 chiffres... j'ai l'impression que ce truc donne rien, il suffit de flooder on dirait. D'autant que ça produit le même son que quand on trouve le code pour la commande "lapin". J'ai même envoyé un MP à Whiterabbit pensant qu'il était de mèche. Tout le reste abouti à quelque chose sans demander une réponse de notre part. Et toujours ce fichu "Accès refusé" pour la commande concours. Ca coince.



Pas mieux ?

----------


## kennyo

Mot croisé fini, mais impossible de continuer car j'ai pas de son au taff pour le message codé .mp3.

On verra ça cet après-midi.

----------


## Nimo

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai débloqué la commande lapin, celle du 3615 a fait le même bruit après avoir testé un grand nombre de codes à 3 chiffres... j'ai l'impression que ce truc donne rien, il suffit de flooder on dirait. D'autant que ça produit le même son que quand on trouve le code pour la commande "lapin". J'ai même envoyé un MP à Whiterabbit pensant qu'il était de mèche. Tout le reste abouti à quelque chose sans demander une réponse de notre part. Et toujours ce fichu "Accès refusé" pour la commande concours. Ca coince.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas mieux ?


Pareil  ::): 
On doit rater une subtilité.

----------


## Djinn42

Entre caca, sopalin et le reste, subtilité c'est pas le mot qui me vient.

----------


## moimadmax

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai même envoyé un MP à Whiterabbit pensant qu'il était de mèche. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pas mieux ?


T'es sur la bonne piste mais pas dans le bon sens  ::):

----------


## ds108j

Bon, ça m'a l'air assez alléchant comme programme tout ça. Je ferais ça en rentrant chez moi ce soir !

----------


## Bucheron_

> Pareil 
> On doit rater une subtilité.


Pareil

----------


## Demonaz

> Les canards qui ont réussi à arriver au bout peuvent s'inscrire sans problème, même s'ils n'ont pas assez d'ancienneté ou de messages


 Ah cool !
Je m'étais inscrit dans le doute de toute façon !

----------


## the_wamburger

Bon ben j'ai bien rigolé avec les mots croisés (et fait plein de fotes), mais après avoir sorti le message en bout de ligne j'ai pas envie de me faire plus chier que ça... bonne chance 
a ceux qui persistent et gg à ceux qui ont trouvé.  :;):

----------


## Nirm

Ben du coup, il faut quoi pour participer?
Avoir le son sur son ordi, ne pas avoir de proxy qui bloque l'URL des mots croisés, avoir un compte CPCGifts, avoir un éditeur de texte, ...
La liste est encore longue?
Y'a une date de fin de concours?
Un nombre de participants limite?
Ce serait bien de le préciser dans l'OP qu'on sache si on peut y participer ou pas.

----------


## Diwydiant

Niark niark niark...

----------


## theartemis

J'ai choppé un semblant d'adresse mail mais toutes les suppositions que j'ai faite sur le nom de domaine ne fonctionnent pas  ::sad::

----------


## darkgrievous

C'est obligatoire le mots croisés à 100% pour avancer.
Parce que j'ai fait tout les restes, les vidéos le terminal l'unistaller etc mais je doute.

----------


## moimadmax

Spoiler Alert! 


non, une fois passé les mots croisés, on y revient plus. ET si tu trouve la phrase avec les numéro orange sans qu'il soit rempli a 100% ça le fait.


Sinon pour les prerequis je m'en suis sorti avec :


Spoiler Alert! 



 - Vidéo / Son
 - Un smartphone avec appli qui va bien. (j'ai du en installer une  ::): )
 - paint.net

----------


## whiterabbit

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  - Un smartphone avec appli qui va bien. (j'ai du en installer une )




Spoiler Alert! 


pour ceux qui n'ont pas de smartphone / ne veulent pas installer une appli, il y a ça : http :// zxing . org / w / decode.jspx

----------


## LaVaBo

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> non, une fois passé les mots croisés, on y revient plus. ET si tu trouve la phrase avec les numéro orange sans qu'il soit rempli a 100% ça le fait.
> 
> 
> Sinon pour les prerequis je m'en suis sorti avec :
> 
> 
> ...


Paint.NET ? Parce que avec le paint de base, la lettre ne cache pas grand-chose, j'ai l'impression.

---------- Post added at 12h04 ---------- Previous post was at 11h59 ----------




> C'est obligatoire le mots croisés à 100% pour avancer.
> Parce que j'ai fait tout les restes, les vidéos le terminal l'unistaller etc mais je doute.


Je me demande si je rate pas un truc avec le proxy du taf, parce que j'ai trouvé un lien direct vers les mots croisés, mais pas vu de vidéo ou d'uninstaller...

----------


## Supergounou

Je dois être complètement con, j'ai rempli le mot croisé et écouté le message mais je suis déjà bloqué  ::|:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Je me demande si je rate pas un truc avec le proxy du taf, parce que j'ai trouvé un lien direct vers les mots croisés, mais pas vu de vidéo ou d'uninstaller...


Non, tant que tu n'as pas les mots croisés remplis tu pourras pas avancer.

----------


## Supergounou

Est-ce que Adblock peut pourrir le mot croisé?

----------


## Jaguar Force

Je suis bloqué à la deuxième vidéo. J'en suis à mon troisième AVC.

----------


## Bucheron_

Je veux voir la reum de pipo nue  ::'(:  ze veux le code !

----------


## Conan3D

Je bloque aussi à la 2e vidéo, et j'ai beau relire le mail, je trouve rien, queud, nada, peau d'zob.

----------


## Supergounou

Bon je laisse tomber. Mon ego ne vous remercie pas  ::|:

----------


## whiterabbit

Faut pas abandonner si vite  ::): 
Le message audio demande de remonter à la source de ce test ... 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans ton navigateur, clic droit / afficher la source

----------


## Nirm

> Sinon pour les prerequis je m'en suis sorti avec :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
>  - Un smartphone avec appli qui va bien. (j'ai du en installer une )


 Pour quoi faire?  ::o: 
Enfin, c'est pour l'énigme numéro combien?

----------


## whiterabbit

Spoiler Alert! 


Tu auras quelques QR Codes à décoder.

----------


## Supergounou

> Faut pas abandonner si vite 
> Le message audio demande de remonter à la source de ce test ... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> dans ton navigateur, clic droit / afficher la source


Oui ça j'ai trouvé, j'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


modifié le code source pour faire apparaitre le bouton mais j'ai 0%. Et quand je mets des 0 partout (null, j'imagine que c'est ça) j'ai un score de 96% et que dalle

----------


## Conan3D

> Oui ça j'ai trouvé, j'ai 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> modifié le code source pour faire apparaitre le bouton mais j'ai 0%




Spoiler Alert! 


Regarde plus haut

----------


## Supergounou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Regarde plus haut


Oups, je viens d'édit mon message j'avais oublié de préciser. Merci pour les aides en tous cas, mais si je bloque là je pense pas que ça vaille la peine de continuer.

----------


## Djinn42

Ca avance mais que c'est compliqué. On pense être arrivé au bout et on ouvre une nouvelle porte... de derrière.
En tout cas chapeau pour le boulot, ça fait des semaines qu'ils ont préparé leur truc.

----------


## Conan3D

> Oups, je viens d'édit mon message j'avais oublié de préciser. Merci pour les aides en tous cas, mais si je bloque là je pense pas que ça vaille la peine de continuer.




Spoiler Alert! 


Regarde le haut du code source et regarde *tous* les chiffres des mots croisés

----------


## Supergounou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Regarde le haut du code source et regarde *tous* les chiffres des mots croisés


Ah oui j'avais pas vu. Mais je vois pas du tout à quoi ça peut me servir!  :^_^: 

Merci quand même.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ah oui j'avais pas vu. Mais je vois pas du tout à quoi ça peut me servir! 
> 
> Merci quand même.


En tout cas c'est pas les chiffres de Lost (j'ai vérifié).

Pour information, dans un code javascript, les blocs affichés en vert, commençant par "< suivi de !--" (impossible de balancer la formule complète, ça flingue le post même avec une balise noparse) sont des commentaires, soit du texte inutile pour le programme, mais potentiellement utile pour un lecteur humain.

Ah et s'il y a des gens bloqués au tout début :
http://www.apprendre-en-ligne.net/cr...ges/bases.html
et
http://www.asciitable.com/

Je ne conseille pas d'utiliser ces sites, ça va être un peu galère à la main, mais ça permet d'avoir une idée des premiers pas.

----------


## Banbounet

Je bloque à la 2ème vidéo (ca me donne pas envie d'avoir Cortana sur mon PC). J'ai testé les adresses IP (vive la Croatie), après il y a plein de texte. Je me doute que la solution est là-dedans, mais je suis un peu perdu. Quelqu'un a-t-il de l'aide ?

----------


## Djinn42

Enfin fini, c'est pas dommage. Comme c'était bien... mais comme c'était long. Perdez pas courage, ça vaut le coup de pousser un peu.

----------


## trex

Bon toujours bloqué au formulaire depuis hier soir ... personne n'aurait un indice ?


Spoiler Alert! 



J'ai juste remarqué un champ caché à valeur 1. Du coup j'ai essayé de le passer à 0 du type "interrupteur" comme ce que nous dit Devils dans son mail, mais non ça change rien.
J'ai noté aussi une erreur d'accolade (manque une "}") dans le code. J'ai essayé de mettre "}" en réponse ou bien directement changer le source pour rajouter l'accolade manquante avec l'indentation qui va bien mais ça ne change rien non plus.  ::(: 
Bien sur comme dit auparavant j'ai essayé les combinaisons avec mon adresse mail des fois que ce serais le formulaire de participation ...
Mais aucun retour.
Bref je trouve pas.

----------


## Supergounou

> En tout cas c'est pas les chiffres de Lost (j'ai vérifié).


Ahah, excellent! Non, j'ai traduit le message, mais je vois pas du tout en quoi ça peut m'aider la 

Spoiler Alert! 


"surveillance du forum"



EDIT: Au passage, 

Spoiler Alert! 


la lettre numéro 11 est un 'E' non? (REPLICANTS) Parce que pour que le message soit clair, il faudrait que ce soit un 'U'

. Ou alors j'ai vraiment rien pigé?

----------


## AMDS

Le terminal est en train d'avoir raison de ma santé mentale !!! T'as oune indice Djinn ?

----------


## Banbounet

> Ahah, excellent! Non, j'ai traduit le message, mais je vois pas du tout en quoi ça peut m'aider la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> "surveillance du forum"


Tu peux faire appel à la 

Spoiler Alert! 


communauté du forum

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu peux faire appel à la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> communauté du forum


 ::huh::

----------


## Banbounet

Derniers messages - Messages privés - FAQ - Calendrier - Communauté

----------


## theartemis

> J'ai choppé un semblant d'adresse mail mais toutes les suppositions que j'ai faite sur le nom de domaine ne fonctionnent pas


C'est parce que c'était pas une adresse mail en fait. MAintenant je bloque sur lapin blanc.

----------


## Louck

Spoiler Alert! 


Ton message n'est pas totalement correct. Tu as oublié quelque chose ou tu as commis des erreurs






> Le terminal est en train d'avoir raison de ma santé mentale !!! T'as oune indice Djinn ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Lis

----------


## Jaguar Force

Je suis au terminal \o/

----------


## Banbounet

Mais comment on fait pour passer la deuxième vidéo ? Help

----------


## ds108j

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ton message n'est pas totalement correct. Tu as oublié quelque chose ou tu as commis des erreurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Comment va le côté obscur ?

----------


## Bucheron_

Raaah il est où ce #### de lapin !!?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bloqué à la deuxième vidéo, je vois pas quoi faire avec, sniff  ::sad::

----------


## Conan3D

J'ai compris que y'avait un truc avec un lapin, à moins que ce soit après

----------


## Jaguar Force

Pour la deuxième vidéo j'ai eu besoin d'Audacity.

----------


## theartemis

Bon je suis à l'étape ultime du formulaire

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai trouvé pour la 2ème vidéo, mon dieu c'est tordu !

----------


## CHbox

Ma connexion est tellement naze que je galère à charger la 2ème vidéo  :^_^: 

Sinon, moi j'utilise un lecteur QRcode web, il faudra passer par un logiciel d'édition d'image pour bien découper le QRCode ou l'agrandir, mais il a réussit à me les lire là où les applis moisies que j'ai trouvé ne voyaient rien (hop j'ai viré ces saletés du phone)
http://scanner.code-qr.net/

edit : moui bon bah je coince sur la 2ème vidéo, je vois vraiment pas là...  ::'(:

----------


## Krelix

Enfin terminé... Et beh, chapeau pour le concours, c'est franchement pas simple. Mais même si je me suis bien pris la tête parfois, c'est assez fun !

Et courage pour ceux qui sont bloqués, vous y arriverez  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah oui le terminal c'est chaud... Un indice ?

----------


## Banbounet

> J'ai trouvé pour la 2ème vidéo, mon dieu c'est tordu !


Un petit indice ? Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec les bips ???

----------


## Bucheron_

Raah je craque..

Spoiler Alert! 


Toujours au terminal... trouvé le code de la commande "lapin", mais pas moyen d'aller plus loin .... l'instruction donné juste derriere me dis rien ...



Personne a un petit indice? :D

Siouplait  ::'(: 



Je suis pas loin sinon?

----------


## whiterabbit

Je précise que ce n'est pas moi qu'il faut suivre  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, j'ai un peu avancé grâce à beaucoup d'aide. Pour la première vidéo, 

Spoiler Alert! 


faut envoyer un email?

----------


## theartemis

Bon bin je coince sur la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai essayé de changer le type du champ caché et d'envoyer le html avec le code de désinstallation de la page

 mais ça fait rien  ::sad::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Un petit indice ? Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec les bips ???


il se pourrait bien

----------


## Jaguar Force

J'ai fait toutes les commandes du terminal, j'ai trouvé le mot de passe du lapin et celui de Pipo, mais là, je bloque.

----------


## JulLeBarge

un indice pour celui de pipo ?

----------


## whiterabbit

Je suis preneur pour pipo également  :Emo:

----------


## Bio.

Spoiler Alert! 


Moi ça marche avec le numéro du dernier CPC.


Mais ça sert à rien !!! J'suis toujours bloqué sur ce vil terminal !  :tired:

----------


## trex

Bien j'avais déjà donner un indice pour celui de pipo dans mes anciens message  :;): 


Spoiler Alert! 


 mais bon ça reste une quête secondaire

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci Bio, mais effectivement 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça donne pas grand chose...

----------


## CHbox

Bon, pour la 2ème vidéo 

Spoiler Alert! 


si c'est bien du morse les bips, pas moyen de traduire, j'ai tout de suite pensé à ça, j'ai essayé plusieurs appli, je n'ai jamais rien de cohérent ni même le même résultat, j'ai essayé de ralentir ou accélérer et rien, et l'appli parfois se met carrément à ne plus rien entendre, ça me fatigue je reprendrais plus tard, soit je pige rien soit je pige rien....

----------


## theartemis

Un p'tit indice pour l'uninstaller ?  :Emo:

----------


## Louck

> je précise que ce n'est pas moi qu'il faut suivre


 ::XD:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Au moins quelqu'un a découvert le code de pipo sans forcer. Classe  ::): 




Spoiler Alert! 


Edit: Ah non  :tired:

----------


## Jaguar Force

Spoiler Alert! 


Je l'ai fait à la main parce que avec les logiciels ça ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## raelwind

Pfiou, fini, j'aurai bien galéré. Heureusement que j'étais au boulot pour avoir du temps à y consacrer...   ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> J'ai fait toutes les commandes du terminal, j'ai trouvé le mot de passe du lapin et celui de Pipo, mais là, je bloque.


 Je veux bien un indice pour celui du Lapin  ::):

----------


## whiterabbit

> Je veux bien un indice pour celui du Lapin




Spoiler Alert! 


Première séquence d'un film de 1999.







> Bon, pour la 2ème vidéo 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> si c'est bien du morse les bips, pas moyen de traduire, j'ai tout de suite pensé à ça, j'ai essayé plusieurs appli, je n'ai jamais rien de cohérent ni même le même résultat, j'ai essayé de ralentir ou accélérer et rien, et l'appli parfois se met carrément à ne plus rien entendre, ça me fatigue je reprendrais plus tard, soit je pige rien soit je pige rien....




Spoiler Alert! 


https :// play . google . com / store / apps / details ?id=org . jfedor . morsecode

----------


## moimadmax

> Bon, pour la 2ème vidéo 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> si c'est bien du morse les bips, pas moyen de traduire, j'ai tout de suite pensé à ça, j'ai essayé plusieurs appli, je n'ai jamais rien de cohérent ni même le même résultat, j'ai essayé de ralentir ou accélérer et rien, et l'appli parfois se met carrément à ne plus rien entendre, ça me fatigue je reprendrais plus tard, soit je pige rien soit je pige rien....




Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai utilisé morse code reader sur android.


Edit : Grilled

----------


## Nirm

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Première séquence d'un film de 1999.


 Je l'avais en fait.
Merci.

----------


## madoxav

> Je l'avais en fait.
> Merci.


Ah, t'es bien avancé maintenant hein? :D

(ou alors j'ai raté un truc)

----------


## CHbox

Et bien j'ai utilisé cette appli dès le départ, mais ça ne marche pas, alors est-ce que le téléphone déconne, est-ce la faute des hauts-parleurs je n'en sais rien, mais le fait est que malgré beaucoup d'essais je n'ai jamais rien obtenu. Mais Gordor m'a aidé merci à lui  :;):

----------


## Nirm

> Ah, t'es bien avancé maintenant hein? :D
> (ou alors j'ai raté un truc)


  ::huh::  Lapin compris

----------


## Krelix

> Bon, pour la 2ème vidéo 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> si c'est bien du morse les bips, pas moyen de traduire, j'ai tout de suite pensé à ça, j'ai essayé plusieurs appli, je n'ai jamais rien de cohérent ni même le même résultat, j'ai essayé de ralentir ou accélérer et rien, et l'appli parfois se met carrément à ne plus rien entendre, ça me fatigue je reprendrais plus tard, soit je pige rien soit je pige rien....




Spoiler Alert! 


Extrait l'audio de la vidéo puis ouvre le dans Audacity, tu peux voir les trait et les points sur la dernière partie pour identifié les lettres/mots avec un espacement moyen entre deux lettres et un long pour une séparation entre deux mots. Et après, tu met le code morse dans un traducteur.



C'est sur que c'est pas aussi automatique que ce que propose whiterabbit et moimadmax mais ça marche bien.

----------


## Banbounet

Je suis au teminal, et j'ai trouvé la liste des commandes avec de l'"aide". Mais accès refusé pour le concours. Une bonne âme pour un peu d'aide ?

----------


## madoxav

> Lapin compris


Bah même avec le code, ça sert pas à grand chose.

----------


## Nirm

> Disons que la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> reum de pipo ne sert à rien à première vue


 Je pense qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose.
Au départ, quand tu arrives sur le terminal, tu tapes un truc.
Ça te donne quelque chose qui te permet de rentrer un code.
J'en suis là, j'ai entré le code et lu la phrase mais je ne vois pas ce qu'elle permet.
Tu penses forcément à un film ou un dessin animé mais je n'ai ni l'un ni l'autre pour répondre.

Même le coup de l'aide ou du numéro de CPC ne m'avance pas.

----------


## Louck

> Je suis au teminal, et j'ai trouvé la liste des commandes avec de l'"aide". Mais accès refusé pour le concours. Une bonne âme pour un peu d'aide ?




Spoiler Alert! 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------cherchez un peu-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻



Spoiler Alert! 


bloquée au terminal apres avoir le mdp

----------


## madoxav

> Je pense qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose.
> Au départ, quand tu arrives sur le terminal, tu tape un truc.
> Ça te donne quelque chose qui te permet de rentrer un code.
> J'en suis là.
> Même le coup de l'aide ou du numéro de CPC ne m'avance pas.


Ouais, c'est ma faute, ça fait trop longtemps que je suis dessus, je suis tout embrouillé.


Mais j'en suis au même point que toi, sauf que j'ai trouvé le code. mais après...

----------


## Nirm

> Mais j'en suis au même point que toi, sauf que j'ai trouvé le code. mais après...


 Et tu as un indice à partager?  ::):

----------


## madoxav

> Et tu as un indice à partager?





> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Première séquence d'un film de 1999.


Je peux pas faire mieux. tu notera l'ironie du nom du posteur...  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Non mais du coup, vous vous etes mal compris, ce code la Nirm l'a deja en fait on est est 'tous' plus ou moins au meme point

----------


## Bucheron_

Ouais j'en suis là depuis ce matin, j'ai les yeux en sang  ::'(: 

(bon j'ai perdu un peu de temps sur la reum de pipo aussi  ::rolleyes:: )




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est pas plutôt la deuxième séquence?

----------


## Banbounet

Comment on accès au concours depuis le terminal ???

----------


## Bio.

Je suis passé ! Je poursuis ca après ma réunion !!

----------


## Bucheron_

> Je suis passé ! Je poursuis ca après ma réunion !!


Parle ! Dis moi comment tu as fait.!..Sinon !!










...

ben sinon je vais continuer a galérer  ::'(:

----------


## Frypolar

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est pas plutôt la deuxième séquence?


Si.

----------


## Nirm

> Je peux pas faire mieux. tu notera l'ironie du nom du posteur...


 Je parle bien de "Suis le Lapin blanc".
Là, je ne vois pas quel indice traîne...

---------- Post added at 16h24 ---------- Previous post was at 16h22 ----------




> Si.


 Vous fournissez le film du coup?

----------


## LaVaBo

La lettre en jpg est un cul de sac, ou il y a bien un truc à découvrir ?

----------


## Louck

> Ah oui le terminal c'est chaud... Un indice ?





> Raah je craque..Toujours au terminal... trouvé le code de la commande "lapin", mais pas moyen d'aller plus loin .... l'instruction donné juste derriere me dis rien ...





> J'ai fait toutes les commandes du terminal, j'ai trouvé le mot de passe du lapin et celui de Pipo, mais là, je bloque.





> Mais ça sert à rien !!! J'suis toujours bloqué sur ce vil terminal !





> bloquée au terminal apres avoir le mdp





> Ouais j'en suis là depuis ce matin, j'ai les yeux en sang

----------


## Banbounet

> La lettre en jpg est un cul de sac, ou il y a bien un truc à découvrir ?


Quelle lettre ???

----------


## LaVaBo

Un mot du PDG, peu après les mots croisés.

Tout le monde parle de terminal, et personne ne semble bloqué là, donc je me demande si je fais pas fausse route.

----------


## Nirm

> La lettre en jpg est un cul de sac, ou il y a bien un truc à découvrir ?


 Elle ne vient pas seule, elle ne doit donc pas être utilisée seule.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Elle ne vient pas seule, elle ne doit donc pas être utilisée seule.


Purée. C'est le problème de bosser derrière un proxy, je l'ai récupérée sur mon téléphone pour me l'envoyer par mail sur le CP du boulot, va peut-être falloir que je reprenne les étapes sur un PC.

En tout cas, j'ai essayé d'appliquer une couleur, apparemment pas de message caché avec une nuance très proche dans le background. J'ai ouvert le jpg dans notepad++, et pas de message au milieu du code binaire non plus.

----------


## Bucheron_

> Un mot du PDG, peu après les mots croisés.
> 
> Tout le monde parle de terminal, et personne ne semble bloqué là, donc je me demande si je fais pas fausse route.


Pas mal de monde si, enfin surtout moi  ::'(: 

Enfin c'est plutôt je pense, quoi faire avec les infos du terminal ... à moins que ça soit toujours dans le terminal ..

----------


## Banbounet

> Purée. C'est le problème de bosser derrière un proxy, je l'ai récupérée sur mon téléphone pour me l'envoyer par mail sur le CP du boulot, va peut-être falloir que je reprenne les étapes sur un PC.
> 
> En tout cas, j'ai essayé d'appliquer une couleur, apparemment pas de message caché avec une nuance très proche dans le background. J'ai ouvert le jpg dans notepad++, et pas de message au milieu du code binaire non plus.


Tu es au début du casse-tête. Il ne te manque que "la clé.gif"

----------


## madoxav

> Enfin c'est plutôt je pense, quoi faire avec les infos du terminal ... à moins que ça soit toujours dans le terminal ..


Quasiment tout le monde en est là.

----------


## Nirm

> Purée. C'est le problème de bosser derrière un proxy, je l'ai récupérée sur mon téléphone pour me l'envoyer par mail sur le CP du boulot, va peut-être falloir que je reprenne les étapes sur un PC.


 Oui, va falloir, parce que tu as plein de choses à utiliser par là suite et c'est impossible par smartphone.
Tu vas devoir récupérer des fichier, certainement des applis, etc...
Ça se fait de chez soi avec un PC et une connexion sinon, c'est impossible je pense.

----------


## trex

Pour le terminal, pour l'avoir décompilé, en fait 

Spoiler Alert! 


 il y a un ordre a respecter pour les commandes, on ne peut pas suivre le lapin avant de savoir qu'il faut le suivre, logique non ?



Sinon bloqué à l'étape 3 du formulaire 

Spoiler Alert! 


 IP non-reconnue par Earth, suivit de coordonnée GPS. ... Ouais les coordonnée renvoies vers Hidden Pines Parkway, TX 78957, Smithville ... Beh on en fait quoi ?
Je vois pas comment trouver un adresse IP a partir d'une adresse postale. Faut il seulement fournir un adresse IP dans le ce formulaire ?

----------


## Bucheron_

Sainte mer** que je suis, ...j'ai trouvé -_-... 

Je suis persuadé avoir fait ça ce midi, mais j'ai du me gourer quelque part ..

Moi la suite pour le moment je sèche :D..enfait non

----------


## Banbounet

et le code avec Konami ?

----------


## Louck

Spoiler Alert! 


alt+F4

----------


## Rabbitman

Le terminal est quand même mal foutu, 

Spoiler Alert! 


la commande "logique" ne donne rien, j'ai bloqué 2 heures avant de penser à la raccourcir

.
Du coup j'ai tenté de 

Spoiler Alert! 


brute-force tous les codes du 3615pipo 1 par 1, j'en ai eu marre au bout de 300 et j'ai trouvé le moyen naturel de trouver le nombre

.


Spoiler Alert! 


Et après j'ai encore bloqué 15 minutes sur le site en pensant que c'était un site bidon sur lequel il fallait chercher des indices

.

----------


## Djinn42

> bon j'ai perdu un peu de temps sur la reum de pipo aussi )


Ca valait le coup au moins ?

---------- Post added at 16h49 ---------- Previous post was at 16h48 ----------




> Si.


Ton pseudo c'est en rapport avec Grau Zone ?

----------


## Bio.

Attendez, c'est pas Sarif le créateur de Scare ??

----------


## trex

Si tout comme Vinci est le créateur de la première aile volante.

----------


## Banbounet

J'ai passé ce p***** de terminal, maintenant je bloque avec le formulaire de l'uninstaller. Quelques indices ???

----------


## trex

Ouais le premier est vraiment dur vus que tu as aucun indice. 
Mon indice 

Spoiler Alert! 


 se rappeler du post "petit "re-directeur" de lien" du formulaire



Héhé dans 7 messages on effeuille la reum à pipo

----------


## Banbounet

> Ouais le premier est vraiment dur vus que tu as aucun indice. 
> Mon indice 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  se rappeler du post "petit "re-directeur" de lien" du formulaire


Merci, et un autre indice pour la question suivante ?

----------


## trex

Indice : 

Spoiler Alert! 


contrairement aux lilliputiens je ne suis pas minuscule au début

----------


## Banbounet

> Indice : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> contrairement aux lilliputiens je ne suis pas minuscule au début


Je vais pleurer. Je comprend rien à ton indice. Pour moi, le créateur de scare, c'est sarif, non ??

----------


## theartemis

> Ouais le premier est vraiment dur vus que tu as aucun indice. 
> Mon indice 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  se rappeler du post "petit "re-directeur" de lien" du formulaire
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai la tête en vrac avec ce truc de %£%µ¨££¨%@ §§§§§§§

Edit : trouvé

----------


## trex

> Je vais pleurer. Je comprend rien à ton indice. Pour moi, le créateur de scare, c'est sarif, non ??





> Si tout comme Vinci est le créateur de la première aile volante.

----------


## champion2000

> Elle ne vient pas seule, elle ne doit donc pas être utilisée seule.





Spoiler Alert! 


Hahaha putain je fais toujours la même erreur dans ces jeux d'énigmes à la con, je aprs sur un fausse piste. Là j'étais en train de coder un utilitaire pour décoder les longueurs variables du codage d'une hypothétique carte perforée basé sur ça. Je suis toujours overkill sur ce genre de trucs -_-"

----------


## Bucheron_

::'(: , Je comprends rien a vos indices ..



Spoiler Alert! 


j'en suis a l'adresse ip non reconnue

----------


## theartemis

> Indice : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> contrairement aux lilliputiens je ne suis pas minuscule au début


Gulliver ?  ::(:   ::P:

----------


## Bio.

trex m'a complètement paumé là !

----------


## theartemis

Je me suis connecté sur un VPN texan, il me dit toujours que l'IP est incorrecte  :tired:

----------


## Bucheron_

Au moins, ce concours, pour quelqu'un qui poste pas beaucoup...(depuis le temps que je suis inscrit ^^) ça m'a permit de me rattraper...


Mais bref ..

Spoiler Alert! 


Y'a besoin d'un proxy? où c'est juste une histoire de bon mot clé a rentrer?

----------


## theartemis

Je doute qu'il y ait besoin d'un proxy, j'ai fait ça par dépit  ::P:

----------


## Nirm

> Je me suis connecté sur un VPN texan, il me dit toujours que l'IP est incorrecte


 Pourquoi tu veux que ce soit une IP.
Dans le message, on te parle d'IP, ok, mais y'a d'autres trucs écrits, non?

----------


## trex

Pareil depuis 3 heures je trouve pas l'étape 3 du formulaire.

Pour les indices 

Spoiler Alert! 


 vous avez raison dans la réponse, c'est le formatage de celle-ci qui ne convient pas et que j'essaie d'indiquer par mes indices



---------- Post added at 17h38 ---------- Previous post was at 17h36 ----------




> Pourquoi tu veux que ce soit une IP.
> Dans le message, on te parle d'IP, ok, mais y'a d'autres trucs écrits, non?


Ben des coordonnées GPS au texas 

Spoiler Alert! 


 et j'ai essayé l'adresse complète ou décomposé, le code postal, la traduction litteral en français etc. Je vois pas

----------


## ds108j

J'en suis au formulaire aussi 



Spoiler Alert! 


Merci au decompiler Unity -_-

----------


## Nirm

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  et j'ai essayé l'adresse complète ou décomposé, le code postal, la traduction litteral en français etc. Je vois pas


 Prends de la hauteur.  :;):

----------


## theartemis

Woputain merci Madame qui a capté du premier coup pour Earth IP non valide, étape 5 maintenant  ::love::

----------


## Bio.

Pour le Texas, essayez de prendre de la hauteur  :;):

----------


## theartemis

Fini §§§§§  ::lol:: 

Au final l'étape la plus compliquée pour moi a été la première du formulaire

Beau boulot les gens !!!

----------


## Louck

> J'en suis au formulaire aussi 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Merci au decompiler Unity -_-


Je vais devoir masquer le code si ca continue  :tired:

----------


## Bucheron_

J'avais vu le truc, mais je vois pas où le mettre  ::'(:

----------


## trex

> Prends de la hauteur.




Spoiler Alert! 


 J'avais aussi essayé l'altidude des coordonnées : 155 mètres, marche pas, essayé la Lune, Moon en rapport avec Earth marche pas. Bon les coordonées sont pas lion de Houston donc peut être un rtuc en rapport aux fusée, l'espace ??

----------


## Gordor

bon je viens de rattraper mes 6 ou 7 pages de retard, vous êtes rigolo a lire  :Cigare:

----------


## Bio.

Ca y est c'est bon ! On trouve vraiment des outils pour tout faire sur le net  :;):

----------


## Cheshire

C'est qui qui joue le hacker sur les vidéos ? Diwydiant ?

----------


## trex

Au risque d'en faire rire encore, sur la map texane, 

Spoiler Alert! 


au dessus du point y a un bled nommé cameron ... terminator tout-ca ? cameron et terminator ne fonctionne pas

----------


## Banbounet

Trex, quand tu dis "Tout comme Vinci ...", faut-il chercher celui qui a eu l'idée de l'intelligence artificielle, même si il ne l'a pas créé ????

----------


## Jaguar Force

Je suis bloqué à l'étape 1 du formulaire. Lapin compris.  ::'(:

----------


## Frypolar

> Ton pseudo c'est en rapport avec Grau Zone ?


Nope, d’ailleurs je vois pas le rapport  ::unsure::  Ça vient d’un mini-boss d’un Zelda sur GBA.




> Vous fournissez le film du coup?


Si t’es bloqué ne reporte pas la faute sur les autres  :;):  À défaut d’avoir la culture nécessaire, en faisant une recherche avec les indices que les canards t’ont donné on trouve facilement !

----------


## moimadmax

En tout cas si il y a une base de donnée de ce qui est entrée dans le formulaire, je pense qu'il y a moyen de se marrer. Car a la première phase, j'ai tout essayé, 
oui OUI O o ouais Y yes Lapin desinstaller caca prout .....

----------


## trex

> Trex, quand tu dis "Tout comme Vinci ...", faut-il chercher celui qui a eu l'idée de l'intelligence artificielle, même si il ne l'a pas créé ????


Non




> Pour les indices 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  vous avez raison dans la réponse, c'est le formatage de celle-ci qui ne convient pas et que j'essaie d'indiquer par mes indices

----------


## Nimo

Terminé  ::): 
Bravo pour le boulot accompli, c'est franchement bien fichu.
Au final le terminal est l'étape qui m'aura bloqué le plus longtemps mais une bonne nuit de sommeil m'a fait réaliser ce que je n'avais pas encore essayé.
Et merci à trex pour m'avoir expliqué un truc en début de parcours  ::):

----------


## trex

J'ai pris de la hauteur je suis parti du sol, à 155 mètre du niveau de la mer, puis dans les nuages de l'atmosphère à l'aide d'une Fusée ou j'ai aperçu la vile de Cameron qui m'a fait pensé à Terminator avant de reprend ma course vers les étoiles j'ai frolé un satellite vue la face sombre de la Lune et admiré le Soleil et depuis je me sens bien seul dans l'espace car aucun de ces p....n  de mot clé ne fonctionne.

----------


## madoxav

> En tout cas si il y a une base de donnée de ce qui est entrée dans le formulaire, je pense qu'il y a moyen de se marrer. Car a la première phase, j'ai tout essayé, 
> oui OUI O o ouais Y yes Lapin desinstaller caca prout .....


Pareil, j'ai plus ou moins essayé toutes les insultes de mon répertoire.

Là, c'est l'étape 3 du formulaire et les IP...

EDIT : Etape 3 passée.


Spoiler Alert! 


Prenez de la hauteur!

----------


## Banbounet

> Indice : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> contrairement aux lilliputiens je ne suis pas minuscule au début


Pour faire plus simple, c'est un problème de syntaxe dans le nom du créateur. En français, on écrit avec des majuscules et des minuscules

---------- Post added at 18h24 ---------- Previous post was at 18h20 ----------

Pour les coordonnées GPS, tu dois faire une erreur Trex, car ça saute aux yeux.

---------- Post added at 18h24 ---------- Previous post was at 18h24 ----------

Pour les coordonnées GPS, tu dois faire une erreur Trex, car ça saute aux yeux.

----------


## trex

> Pour les coordonnées GPS, tu dois faire une erreur Trex, car ça saute aux yeux.


Et bien je trouve ça non ?


Spoiler Alert! 


google . fr /maps/place/Hidden+Pines+Pkwy,+Smithville,+TX+78957,+USA/@30.0817415,-97.1455072,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x864486c2e549d86f:0xcd62ab47871ef  302

----------


## madoxav

Etape 5, 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai décrypté, mais doit y'avoir de la syntaxe dans l'air...

----------


## Banbounet

> Et bien je trouve ça non ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://google.fr/maps/place/Hidden+P...62ab47871ef302


Passe en vue satelitte

----------


## Nirm

> J'ai pris de la hauteur je suis parti du sol, à 155 mètre du niveau de la mer, puis dans les nuages de l'atmosphère à l'aide d'une Fusée ou j'ai aperçu la vile de Cameron qui m'a fait pensé à Terminator avant de reprend ma course vers les étoiles j'ai frolé un satellite vue la face sombre de la Lune et admiré le Soleil et depuis je me sens bien seul dans l'espace car aucun de ces p....n  de mot clé ne fonctionne.


Earth + coordonnées...

----------


## trex

Edit : hahahaahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa trouvé
Et dire que j'ai crus pendant 30 minute que ça avait rapport à star wars ce truc ...

----------


## Banbounet

Validation cryptée requise ? Késako ?

----------


## picturapoesis

Une heure que je me bats avec konami...
En fait j'avais du mal l'écrire la première fois...
Du coup, j'ai tout essayé, les initiales, les valeurs en hexa, les flèches , le pavé numérique...
Jusqu'à ressayer la première solution, qui fonctionne très bien.
Tsss.

----------


## Banbounet

en toutes lettres, avec espace, ça marche

----------


## Sharp'

Yop !
Pour la deuxième vidéo :


Spoiler Alert! 


Si la solution, c'est bien le son (bip bip), j'arrive pas à le décoder avec le micro de mon smartphone qui déconne. Donc si je me plante pas sur la façon de faire, je veux bien qu'une âme charitable m'envoie la transcription par MP ou autre. 
Edit : C'est bon !



Si c'est pas ça, je continue à chercher...

----------


## picturapoesis

Yup Banbounet  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est très sadique, je sais, mais j'adore vous voir réfléchir   ::P: 

Ça montre qu'on ne s'est pas planté, et que vous mériterez votre victoire   :;): 

Et en tout cas moi, je me suis éclaté à mettre sur pieds ce plan machiavélique   ::trollface:: 





> C'est qui qui joue le hacker sur les vidéos ? Diwydiant ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Et oui, c'est bien moi.

----------


## Bucheron_

Mouahahahaha enfin !

----------


## madoxav

> Ça montre qu'on ne s'est pas planté, et que vous mériterez votre victoire


Franchement, c'était l'éclate, très bien réfléchi et bien réalisé!

----------


## Banbounet

Personne sur la validation cryptée ???

----------


## Olorin

Bon, ben après m'être battu avec une machine virtuelle parce qu'Unity3D n'est pas supporté par linux, je ne suis pas plus avancé, je ne trouve où veux me mener ce foutu lapin blanc.  ::|:

----------


## Chernyfox

Fini ! Enfin je crois, sauf s'il y a encore un truc à rentrer après avoir désinstallé Scare...

En tout cas, c'était très sympa comme jeu de piste, merci de vous être décarcassés
Mais j'ai pas compris ce qu'on gagnait exactement  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

Notre respect ?

Ou un cadeau qui sera bientôt annoncé   :;):

----------


## Chernyfox

Le jeu en lui-même me suffisait, mais comme ça s'appelait "concours" j'avais l'impression d'avoir raté une étape  :;): 
Encore félicitations pour le travail accompli !

----------


## Banbounet

Vraiment personne pour donner un indice pour la validation cryptée ???

----------


## Ammoodytes

Bon, le jeu doit être sympa quand on est informaticien :aigri au dernier degré:
Je dois être très con aussi. Mais je bloque dès la grille. Dès le début 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai trouvé malin l'indice "à la source", seulement voilà, je modifie la source et rien... Ça donne rien, avec note-pad, note-pad++, Nvu, j'ai juste envie de cracher sur mon écran, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre. Quand je sauvegarde en enlevant les balises de commentaires, au mieux j'ai une grille mais le javascript pas chargé (je peux rien faire), au pire mon browser m'affiche... le code html.

 Voilà, terminé le jeu  ::'(:

----------


## Cheshire

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et oui, c'est bien moi.


 C'est rigolo de mettre une tête sur quelqu'un qu'on ne "connaît" que par l'avatar... Je t'imaginais plus vieux du coup  :;):  (et chapeau bas pour aller jusqu'à donner de ta personne  ::):  )

----------


## trex

Voilà finis !
Merci a tous, aux organisateurs en particulier.
Une pensée particulière aux aides qu'ont été Darkath, Nimo, Bleuargh, Mephisto et Google bien sur.

J'ai fait un retour sur la page finale mais j'ai complètement fail la mise en page (

Spoiler Alert! 


 et impossible d'éditer son message

).  ::P:

----------


## Banbounet

> Bon, le jeu doit être sympa quand on est informaticien :aigri au dernier degré:
> Je dois être très con aussi. Mais je bloque dès la grille. Dès le début 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> j'ai trouvé malin l'indice "à la source", seulement voilà, je modifie la source et rien... Ça donne rien, avec note-pad, note-pad++, Nvu, j'ai juste envie de cracher sur mon écran, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre. Quand je sauvegarde en enlevant les balises de commentaires, au mieux j'ai une grille mais le javascript pas chargé (je peux rien faire), au pire mon browser m'affiche... le code html.
> 
>  Voilà, terminé le jeu


On s'en fout de valider la grille, on s'en fout de modifier la source. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il y a un rapport entre les chiffres oranges de la grille et les chiffres verts de la source

----------


## trex

> Bon, le jeu doit être sympa quand on est informaticien :aigri au dernier degré:
> Je dois être très con aussi. Mais je bloque dès la grille. Dès le début 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> j'ai trouvé malin l'indice "à la source", seulement voilà, je modifie la source et rien... Ça donne rien, avec note-pad, note-pad++, Nvu, j'ai juste envie de cracher sur mon écran, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre. Quand je sauvegarde en enlevant les balises de commentaires, au mieux j'ai une grille mais le javascript pas chargé (je peux rien faire), au pire mon browser m'affiche... le code html.
> 
>  Voilà, terminé le jeu




Spoiler Alert! 


 perso j'utilise les inspecteur de code FF et Chrome pour modifier à la volé le code HTML



---------- Post added at 20h28 ---------- Previous post was at 20h26 ----------




> On s'en fout de valider la grille, on s'en fout de modifier la source. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il y a un rapport entre les chiffres oranges de la grille et les chiffres verts de la source




Spoiler Alert! 


Tu viens de me faire comprendre cette étape (squizzée grâce à Darkath), je m'étais tellement concentrée sur le code JS que j'ai zappé le header html

----------


## Banbounet

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  perso j'utilise les inspecteur de code FF et Chrome pour modifier à la volé le code HTML
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h28 ---------- Previous post was at 20h26 ----------
> 
> ...


J'ai fait exactement la même erreur, et j'ai perdu beaucoup de temps alors que la solution sautait aux yeux.

trex, je t'ai renvoyé un MP, tu peux m'aider stp ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> C'est rigolo de mettre une tête sur quelqu'un qu'on ne "connaît" que par l'avatar... Je t'imaginais plus vieux du coup  (et chapeau bas pour aller jusqu'à donner de ta personne  )


 :Cigare:

----------


## luluesmail

Ah, le terminal est simple en fait. J'y avais pensé mais j'étais persuadé que vous pousseriez pas le vice aussi loin ^^

----------


## Conan3D

> Ah, le terminal est simple en fait. J'y avais pensé mais j'étais persuadé que vous pousseriez pas le vice aussi loin ^^


Je galère dessus  ::lol::

----------


## Banbounet

Je cherche une bonne âme charitable qui pourrait m'aiguiller pour la validation cryptée svp.

----------


## Bucheron_

> Voilà finis !
> Merci a tous, aux organisateurs en particulier.
> Une pensée particulière aux aides qu'ont été Darkath, Nimo, Bleuargh, Mephisto et Google bien sur.
> 
> J'ai fait un retour sur la page finale mais j'ai complètement fail la mise en page (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que sans google, je pense que moi même (et d'autres^^) ne seraient pas arrivé aussi loin, donc VIVE GOOGLE !! :;):

----------


## Ammoodytes

> On s'en fout de valider la grille, on s'en fout de modifier la source. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il y a un rapport entre les chiffres oranges de la grille et les chiffres verts de la source


Ah OK. Ben c'est ça alors, je suis con  :^_^:

----------


## Banbounet

J'avance un peu avec le cryptage, mais ça ne marche toujours pas : 

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est le code de César et la clé est le chiffre 4, mais que j'avance ou que je recule de 4, ça ne marche pas

. Il me manquerait quelque chose ?

C'est bon, j'ai réussi. Pfiou, ce fut long, mais bon

----------


## madoxav

C'est peut-être que tu n'as pas la bonne clé.

----------


## luluesmail

Un indice sur la manière d'aborder le début de l'uninstaller ? Je dois réellement m'intéresser au code de manière "brute" où il y a une subtilité ?

----------


## MoTorBreath

Pareil bloqué depuis hier sur le terminal, j'ai tout sauf concours et aucune idée à part la pilule rouge mais bon... le décompileur russe quoi ça serait hardcore.  :Emo:

----------


## Louck

> Pareil bloqué depuis hier sur le terminal, j'ai tout sauf concours et aucune idée à part la pilule rouge mais bon... le décompileur russe quoi ça serait hardcore.


Pour éviter que les gens passent au décompilateur (et que je modifie le terminal afin d’empêcher ca), je donne une indice pour le terminal:


Spoiler Alert! 


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...-TheMatrix.png

----------


## Shasdo

Cet ARG aura été la raison de mon premier post sur ce forum.

Le terminal m'en a fait baver, mais il faut littéralement suivre les instructions.
Maintenant le formulaire... je crois que ça dépasse mon absence de connaissance en prog.

----------


## Banbounet

Pas besoin de connaissance en programmation pour le questionnaire. Le code écrit ne sert à rien du tout si ce n'est à t'embrouiller. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ce que tu dois valider, c'est une action, donc un verbe, et ce verbe t'a amené sur cette page.



---------- Post added at 23h13 ---------- Previous post was at 23h11 ----------




> Pareil bloqué depuis hier sur le terminal, j'ai tout sauf concours et aucune idée à part la pilule rouge mais bon... le décompileur russe quoi ça serait hardcore.


Fais ce que le terminal te dit quand tu entres la commande "Lapin". 

Spoiler Alert! 


Entre donc une nouvelle commande en lui obéissant.

----------


## MoTorBreath

Mais je l'ai ça ! ou bien ?

---------- Post added at 23h24 ---------- Previous post was at 23h16 ----------

Roh la vache mongole !

----------


## Banbounet

C'est comme dans les vieux jeux vidéo, où le joueur devait taper le texte de l'action, par exemple : "ouvrir la porte", ou bien dans notre cas ............

----------


## ds108j

> C'est comme dans les vieux jeux vidéo, où le joueur devait taper le texte de l'action, par exemple : "ouvrir la porte", ou bien dans notre cas ............


La c'est plus parlant.

----------


## luluesmail

FINI ! Hourra ! Merci pour les indices (certains étaient un peu trop évidents par contre  ::(:  ).
Vraiment sympa la plupart des trucs. Et je suis assez heureux d'avoir à chaque fois eu la bonne idée (sauf la première étape du formulaire, un peu random à mes yeux)  ::): 

*Les géants verts*, vous nous en refaites un pour Pâques ?

----------


## MoTorBreath

Rien avoir avec la newsletter alors ?  ::XD:: 

---------- Post added at 00h27 ---------- Previous post was at 00h12 ----------

Ok, tiens en passant mon volant fout le binz avec unity, contrôles plus qu'improbables.

----------


## Oxydam

Bloqué sur la partie Google Maps. Je vois bien une combinaison de 5 lettres quand "on prend de la hauteur" mais ça valide pas. J'ai l'impression de faire une simple erreur de formatage de la réponse.

EDIT : C'était donc bien une erreur de formatage de la réponse.  ::(:

----------


## MoTorBreath

Youpi banane, par contre le dernier lien je vois pas ce qu'il cherche à faire, il m'envoie sur une page de log google.

Super quête, première fois que je fais une chasse comme ça, bravo c'était très complet et bien tordu !  :Bave:

----------


## Conan3D

Bon ben voilà fini et c'était bien, gg les mecs  ::wub::

----------


## whiterabbit

Fini ! Et du coup j'ai découvert l'existence de CPC Gifts.

Chapeau aux organisateurs, ça m'a bien fait marrer !  :Cigare: 




> Je cherche une bonne âme charitable qui pourrait m'aiguiller pour la validation cryptée svp.


Fais des recherches sur le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Code César

----------


## Banbounet

> Fini ! Et du coup j'ai découvert l'existence de CPC Gifts.
> 
> Chapeau aux organisateurs, ça m'a bien fait marrer ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Fais des recherches sur le 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


J'ai trouvé hier soir. Mon erreur : je cherchais cryptage et format latin. 

Spoiler Alert! 


En remplaçant latin par romain, j'ai compris.

----------


## Jikob

Ouah super j'arrive après la guerre !
Je commence à peine ce joli ARG (nouveau taf, fini la branlette !) mais déjà, merci Diwydiant, merci les Géants Verts, ça va m'occuper la journée (et sûrement plus) !
Et chapeau super bas parce que vu les commentaires, y'a eu du boulot (mais je me suis retenu un minimum pour pas me spoiler).
Des bécots !

----------


## purEcontact

Je me contenterai des concours créatifs  ::ninja:: .
Quand je vois que -dès la première page- faut se taper du code source et qu'il parait que c'est plus tordu par la suite, je laisse tomber  ::|: .

Y'aura la "solution" une fois que ce sera terminé ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Probable   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Perlin

C'est moins tordu par la suite. Enfin pour moi.

----------


## Shasdo

Bon le formulaire à valider je ne trouve toujours pas.
D'autres indices?

----------


## Sharp'

Ayé ! Enfin fini !
Franchement, merci aux organisateurs ! C'était vraiment bien foutu, j'ai bien ri à certains moments et suis passé de la joie au désespoir plusieurs fois.  :tired:   ::):

----------


## Darkath

Fini aussi, maintenant j'ai plein de programmes chelou a desinstaller de mon PC  :^_^:

----------


## Jikob

Purée, c'est chiadé !
Je viens de passer La Clé mais je sais pas quoi faire avec le résultat. Surtout que je crois qu'il manque la fin.
Bref si de bonnes âmes veulent m'aiguiller je suis preneur, mais je continue de fouiller.

Trouvé ! Je suis pas encore assez moderne pour associer @ à ça.

Edit 2 : Cyber Perception Concept. CPC. Rapprochement fait. Continuation engagée.

----------


## TheProjectHate

'm'énerve, j'en suis au terminal sur la 

Spoiler Alert! 


zone bloquée par Konami

, j'ai bien compris la référence et à mon avis je bute simplement sur la bonne façon de l'écrire  :tired:

----------


## Nirm

> 'm'énerve, j'en suis au terminal sur la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> zone bloquée par Konami
> 
> , j'ai bien compris la référence et à mon avis je bute simplement sur la bonne façon de l'écrire


 En Français = 

Spoiler Alert! 


en toutes lettres, mais débrouille toi pour le séparateur  ::ninja::

----------


## TheProjectHate

Merci, c'est donc bien ce que je pensais, juste une histoire de saisie  :tired: 
Bon, maintenant je suis devant une page écrite en jsaipaquoi, à mon avis je suis parti pour m'amuser avec cette saloperie vu que je bite que dalle en prog.

----------


## Memory

Bon, ba j'ai fini la grille mais je ne trouve pas comment la valider, j'ai testé plusieurs remplissage, mais rien y fait ^^  ::'(:

----------


## TheProjectHate

Hop c'est bon, je viens de sauver le monde  :Cigare:

----------


## Mizaru

Je suis arrivé au bout, mais j'ai moins de 25 messages sur le forum..

----------


## Frypolar

> Je suis arrivé au bout, mais j'ai moins de 25 messages sur le forum..


Normalement tu peux quand même t’inscrire.

----------


## Calys

> Je suis arrivé au bout, mais j'ai moins de 25 messages sur le forum..





> Les canards qui ont réussi à arriver au bout peuvent s'inscrire sans problème, même s'ils n'ont pas assez d'ancienneté ou de messages


EDIT : grillé par Frypolar  ::P:

----------


## Mizaru

Effectivement, je rentrais un mauvais identifiant.. merci  :;): 

Chouette jeu de piste btw

----------


## Memory

J'ai la clé, la lettre, des trous mais mon cerveau comprend pas ! J'ai l'air d un con devant mon écran xD

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai la clé, la lettre, des trous mais mon cerveau comprend pas ! J'ai l'air d un con devant mon écran xD


Tu peux utiliser une imprimante si t'es old school 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou un programme type paint.net ou gimp si t'es malin  ::P:

----------


## whiterabbit

Il faut que tu trouves un moyen de superposer les deux  ::): 

Edit : too slow  :^_^:

----------


## Memory

C 'est déjà imprimé  ::P: 

[on se moque pas, ein! ]

----------


## Jikob

_Edit : Oubliez moi j'ai pas compris la question.
_

J'en suis aussi au fatidique terminal. Il porte bien son nom. Il va me terminer.

----------


## Flappie

Bon, j'ai trouvé 

Spoiler Alert! 


la console

, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire de l'indice. Je suppose que ce sera plus dur par la suite. Je rends l'antenne.  :Emo:  En tout cas, j'ai bien trippé ! Merci.

@Jikob: coupain !  ::):

----------


## Mikado77

Vraiment, après maintes tentatives de brute force en  code césar (forum ?),  pas moyen d'obtenir quoi que ce soit avec "Scare surveille le forum"... 
Les indices sur De Vinci m'ont mis sur la piste d'un code, mais je suis coincé ici, de l'aide ?

---------- Post added at 18h56 ---------- Previous post was at 18h55 ----------

Vraiment, après maintes tentatives de brute force en  code césar (forum ?),  pas moyen d'obtenir quoi que ce soit avec "Scare surveille le forum"... 
Les indices sur De Vinci m'ont mis sur la piste d'un code, mais je suis coincé ici, de l'aide ?

----------


## Conan3D

T'as confondu le tout début et la toute fin de l'ARG

----------


## Mikado77

> T'as confondu le tout début et la toute fin de l'ARG


hum...

----------


## Memory

Encore un dl !!

----------


## trex

Je crois que j'ai plus désorienté de personnes qu'aider avec mon Vinci ...  ::rolleyes:: 

J'explique néanmoins le but de cet indice dans mes post suivants et oui c'est pour la toute fin de l'ARG.

----------


## Louck

Sinon, ce topic regorge un très grand nombre d'indice pour beaucoup d'énigmes. N'hésitez pas à faire une petite lecture/relecture si nécessaire.

----------


## Rabbitman

Mouais, toujours pas, une fois qu'on a compris ce qui ne marche pas dans le formulaire, on est pas plus avancé, à moins de tenter de brute-force Internet.

----------


## Jikob

@Flappie : je me suis fait un poil aider mais je l'ai passé !  ::P: 

Mais bon là ça va pas être possible. 
Pourquoi un hacking de cette forme ? POURQUOI ? Je HAIS ce genre de trucs, je suis nul, je rage, purée ça fait mal.

EDIT : je confirme, ça signe la fin pour moi. En tout cas pour aujourd'hui. Sérieux c'est pas sympa les gars. C'était censé être des énigmes quoi. C'est vraiment grossier.

----------


## Mikado77

Bon, toujours coincé avec le code de césar, toutes les possibilités testées n'aboutissent pas, je ne vois pas quoi en faire...
Je suis déçu, je me voyais bien aller au bout ^^

----------


## Louck

> @Flappie : je me suis fait un poil aider mais je l'ai passé ! 
> 
> Mais bon là ça va pas être possible. 
> Pourquoi un hacking de cette forme ? POURQUOI ? Je HAIS ce genre de trucs, je suis nul, je rage, purée ça fait mal.
> 
> EDIT : je confirme, ça signe la fin pour moi. En tout cas pour aujourd'hui. Sérieux c'est pas sympa les gars. C'était censé être des énigmes quoi. C'est vraiment grossier.


Fais moi réver et dis moi que tu es bloqué après 

Spoiler Alert! 


avoir déverrouillé le code lapin.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Bon, toujours coincé avec le code de césar, toutes les possibilités testées n'aboutissent pas, je ne vois pas quoi en faire...
> Je suis déçu, je me voyais bien aller au bout ^^


Pour celui-là, j'avoue...j'ai très vite compris comment faire, mais j'ai toujours pas compris POURQUOI  ::wacko:: 
A ceux qui ont fini : 

Spoiler Alert! 


pourquoi partir sur 8, quand l'indice le plus logique dirait de partir sur 4 ? Heureusement que mon cerveau m'a dit de tenter le double décalage, sans raison apparente.

----------


## Mikado77

Même ce double décalage, moi qui percute assez facilement, je ne vois vraiment rien de cohérent à partir de cette phrase...

----------


## JulLeBarge

ça y'est j'ai fini ! Pfiou, j'aurai bien galéré sur ce foutu terminal !

Un grand grand merci à l'équipe pour ce fantastique jeu, la réalisation est énorme, je me suis régalé !

----------


## Jaguar Force

Toujours bloqué à l'étape 2 du formulaire...  ::'(:

----------


## Memory

SCARE_UNINSTALLER, oui je veux !

3éme vidéo ! Le lien marche pas ou c est moi qui est fatigué ? xD

Edit : C'est moi qui fatigue et qui doit avoir un compte gmail ! 

Merci à vous tous !! Au top !

----------


## Naity

> Sinon, ce topic regorge un très grand nombre d'indice pour beaucoup d'énigmes. N'hésitez pas à faire une petite lecture/relecture si nécessaire.


Et de spam pour rendre la recherche plus interressante  ::trollface::

----------


## Olorin

> @Flappie : je me suis fait un poil aider mais je l'ai passé ! 
> 
> Mais bon là ça va pas être possible. 
> Pourquoi un hacking de cette forme ? POURQUOI ? Je HAIS ce genre de trucs, je suis nul, je rage, purée ça fait mal.
> 
> EDIT : je confirme, ça signe la fin pour moi. En tout cas pour aujourd'hui. Sérieux c'est pas sympa les gars. C'était censé être des énigmes quoi. C'est vraiment grossier.


Ce doit être la phase qui m'a pris le plus d'essais aussi. La réflexion ca va, mais dès qu'il faut un peu de skill ca va moins bien.




> Pour celui-là, j'avoue...j'ai très vite compris comment faire, mais j'ai toujours pas compris POURQUOI 
> A ceux qui ont fini : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> pourquoi partir sur 8, quand l'indice le plus logique dirait de partir sur 4 ? Heureusement que mon cerveau m'a dit de tenter le double décalage, sans raison apparente.


Ah, il y avait un indice ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pour ma part j'ai bruteforcé jusqu'à tomber sur quelque chose d'intelligible. (on trouve les outils qui font ca tout seul dès les premiers résultats google)

----------


## Jikob

> Fais moi réver et dis moi que tu es bloqué après 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> avoir déverrouillé le code lapin.


C'est juste après yep. J'ai pas le skill.




> Ce doit être la phase qui m'a pris le plus d'essais aussi. La réflexion ca va, mais dès qu'il faut un peu de skill ca va moins bien.


 :Emo: 
Mais j'y arriverai. Il faut juste que je ne lance pas le clavier trop souvent.

----------


## Louck

> C'est juste après yep. J'ai pas le skill.


Tu as plein d'indices (plus ou moins subtiles) sur cette page, pour cette énigme. Certains ne sont pas spoilés donc attention:

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/94...Canards/page13

----------


## bambibreizh

En tout cas très beau jeu !
Il y avait un peu de connaissance informatique à avoir, un peu plus de connaissance JV aussi et de la logique parfois déroutante !
Merci bien  :;):

----------


## moimadmax

Perso j'ai toujours pas capté la logique du premier formulaire. Mais bon.

----------


## Jikob

> Tu as plein d'indices (plus ou moins subtiles) sur cette page, pour cette énigme. Certains ne sont pas spoilés donc attention:
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/94...Canards/page13


Ah non alors on s'est pas compris, je suis l'étape d'après.


Spoiler Alert! 


Celle où il faut du skill en borne d'arcade.

----------


## ds108j

> C'est marrant tout ce que l'on trouve en piratant un minitel :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://cpc.cx/aRa


Je crois, qu'il y a une erreur sur la casse. (enfin je me trompe peut être)

----------


## bulincette

01101001, et mon %$£ c'est du poulet ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Peut-être   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kamigaku

Je pense avoir un petit problème, je suis arrivé à la fin et que je rentre l'adresse que la vidéo me donne je tombe sur la page d'accueil de tinyurl me disant que l'url est invalide. Help ?  ::cry:: 

[EDIT] MY BAD LOL, je sais pas écrire la france.

----------


## Shasdo

Pour le premier formulaire.
Je ne comprends pas, vraiment.



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait du binaire mais il ne veut rien savoir quelque soit ma réponse, oui, Oui, OUI, je le veux, j'en suis sûr etc... EDIT: écrit en binaire évidemment
Et si c'est vraiment une histoire de binaire, je crois que c'est l'énigme à la logique la plus pourrave que j'ai vu. Quoi je suis en colère?  ::rolleyes::  



Je prends la réponse en MP si il y a une âme charitable

----------


## Mikado77

[/COLOR]Comment contacte t-on ces "devils"?
Ce n'est manifestement pas une adresse mail...  ::blink::

----------


## Mikado77

J'ai zyeué sur Touitteure, je vais relancer le cerveau... Merci bien  ::):

----------


## r2djbeuh

Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui se sont décarcassés pour pondre ça !

----------


## usewriter

Fini !
Je me suis beaucoup amusé, bravo aux auteurs !
J'ai quand même eu quelques moments de flou (

Spoiler Alert! 


les pires pour moi étaient le terminal qui n'était pas forcément très intuitif et j'ai un peu bloqué sur les phases 1 et 5 du formulaire

).

----------


## Shasdo

Bon fini, merci à Zar8rok qui m'a dépanné pour la première question du Formulaire pour laquelle la réponse est simple, mais le cheminement logique abscon.

Merci à vous tous pour cet ARG même si je n'ai pas le seuil des 25 messages pour passer à l'étape ultime.

----------


## whiterabbit

Tu dois pouvoir t'inscrire même si tu n'as pas les 25 messages  ::):

----------


## Noirdesir

Mais ce formulaire! Je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux.  Bon, le code, ok, je laisse tomber, ce n'est certainement pas dedans que je trouverai un indice mais alors où?  J'ai regardé le code source de la page, réécouté la bande sonore et testé toutes les combinaisons de validations auxquelles je pensais mais rien à faire, il ne veux rien savoir.

----------


## Nirm

> Mais ce formulaire! Je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux.  Bon, le code, ok, je laisse tomber, ce n'est certainement pas dedans que je trouverai un indice mais alors où?  J'ai regardé le code source de la page, réécouté la bande sonore et testé toutes les combinaisons de validations auxquelles je pensais mais rien à faire, il ne veux rien savoir.


 Première question?

---------- Post added at 23h59 ---------- Previous post was at 23h57 ----------




> Tu dois pouvoir t'inscrire même si tu n'as pas les 25 messages


 Oui, confirmé par Bastien sur ce thread, le "papa" de CPCGifts:



> Les canards qui ont réussi à arriver au bout peuvent s'inscrire sans problème, même s'ils n'ont pas assez d'ancienneté ou de messages

----------


## Noirdesir

Oui oui, première question.

C'est bon, je suis passé.  C’était sans doute un peu trop évident...

----------


## Ninuna

Salut,

Vous pouvez confirmer que le bouton valider sert à rien au début?
J'ai tout testé rien ne marche  ::cry:: 

Du coup je pense devoir utiliser 

Spoiler Alert! 


la phrase au debut du code obtenue avec les lettres

 mais je sais pas quoi en faire  :Emo: 

edit: trouvé, je pense pouvoir finir avant Noël 2016

----------


## aRaMinet

Je suis coincé au Lapin blanc...! C'est à s'en arracher les cheveux.

Je suis tellement à court d'idée  ::'(: 
Dans la vidéo du bouclage, on aperçoit une boîte de pizza "Speed Rabbit Pizza", le logo étant un lapin blanc, j'ai cru que ça pourrait être une piste, mais vu les indices, je suis complétement à côté de la plaque!  ::wacko::  ...

----------


## theartemis

> Je suis coincé au Lapin blanc...! C'est à s'en arracher les cheveux.
> 
> Je suis tellement à court d'idée 
> Dans la vidéo du bouclage, on aperçoit une boîte de pizza "Speed Rabbit Pizza", le logo étant un lapin blanc, j'ai cru que ça pourrait être une piste, mais vu les indices, je suis complétement à côté de la plaque!  ...


J'avais grillé aussi le truc Speed Rabbit et je croyais dur comme fer que c'était un indice pour la Reum à Pipo.

----------


## Nirm

> Je suis coincé au Lapin blanc...! C'est à s'en arracher les cheveux.
> 
> Je suis tellement à court d'idée 
> Dans la vidéo du bouclage, on aperçoit une boîte de pizza "Speed Rabbit Pizza", le logo étant un lapin blanc, j'ai cru que ça pourrait être une piste, mais vu les indices, je suis complétement à côté de la plaque!  ...


 Si tu veux de l'aide, faut le demander clairement je pense.
Parce qu'aider quelqu'un qui crée un compte juste pour ce concours, j'suis pas sûr que ça déchaîne les passions.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## aRaMinet

> J'avais grillé aussi le truc Speed Rabbit et je croyais dur comme fer que c'était un indice pour la Reum à Pipo.


Pour la Reum à Pipo, j'ai trouvé le bon numéro, mais même pas sur que ça soit le bon raisonnement. En tout cas si c'est le bon, dans quelques semaines ça sera beaucoup plus dur de le trouver  :;): 




> Si tu veux de l'aide, faut le demander clairement je pense.
> Parce qu'aider quelqu'un qui crée un compte juste pour ce concours, j'suis pas sûr que ça déchaîne les passions.


Il n'y a pas de soucis, je ne demande pas particulièrement d'aide, les indices sont déjà nombreux, je voulais juste faire partager où j'en étais et la fausse piste sur laquelle je m'étais engagé  ::happy2:: 
Je plaide coupable pour la création de compte pour le concours, je ne suis pas trop acteur sur les forums en règle générale  ::sad::

----------


## Nirm

> Il n'y a pas de soucis, je ne demande pas particulièrement d'aide, les indices sont déjà nombreux, je voulais juste faire partager où j'en étais et la fausse piste sur laquelle je m'étais engagé 
> Je plaide coupable pour la création de compte pour le concours, je ne suis pas trop acteur sur les forums en règle générale


 Pas de soucis, ce n'était pas une critique.
Je voulais juste te préciser que si tu demandais de l'aide, sur ton premier message ici en plus, peut être que le faire explicitement encouragerait les canards à t'aider.

Mais ce n'était qu'un conseil, absolument pas un jugement. :;):

----------


## Dragati

Je découvre ce petit bijou de chasse au trésor  ::wub:: .

Chapeau bas, les géants verts, c'est superbement bien fait. Et ça doit faire un sacré moment que vous planifier ça, d'ailleurs, vu les timelines de certains documents. 

Je viens seulement de passer 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'épreuve de la clé 

 sur ma pause de midi, mais j'ai sacrément hâte de rentrer chez moi ce soir pour découvrir la suite  ::P: .


Merci pour ce bon petit moment, en tout cas, vous roxxez du renne de Noël  :Cigare: .

----------


## ds108j

pffffffffffffffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiooooooooooooo  oooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Dragati

Vous êtes de grands malades ...

Je suis arrivé jusqu'au terminal mais pfiou, c'est coton ... J'ai mis un moment à afficher les commandes, après avoir tenter du DOS et du shell linux à tout va  ::P: .

M'enfin, le pire ça a était de comprendre comment 

Spoiler Alert! 


"suivre le lapin blanc ..."

.

Par contre, pour la suite immédiate, il y a un truc que je dois mal faire ou mal comprendre. 


Edit : un grand merci à Banbounet et Memory44 pour m'avoir conforté dans mon idée  :;): .

En enlevant les moufles que j'avais aux mains, ça a finit par rentrer, ce code  ::P: .

----------


## Vivec

Je viens de commencer putain, presque finis les mots croisés

----------


## Robert J.

Pfiou bloqué après la clé...
J'ai beau avoir retourné google, testé diverses combinaisons mot de passe username et nom de domaine ftp, je n'ai jusqu'à présent rien trouvé, à part un humoriste twitteresque du nom de gmailpointcom, mais ce n'est clairement pas ça, du coup, je suis tout perdu... 
Je vois pas comment utiliser le @ et surtout, le gmail.com
 :Emo:  ::unsure::  ::unsure::

----------


## gaarik

Bravo pour cet ARG ! Et bravo aux canards qui m'ont donné tous les indices nécessaires quand je séchais pour avancer sans jamais dévoiler la réponse  :;):

----------


## Chaudard

je suis toujours bloqué au debut de l'uninstaller...je vois pas :/

edit: non rien...ayé j'ai finit le jeu  ::):

----------


## Elma

Eh mais j'arrive trop pas le coup de twitter là !



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai le message qui me dit de contacter les @hi_tec_devils mais je trouve ça nul part !!

 

Help plz

EDIT: C'est bon. Enfoiré de "h"

----------


## Darkigo

Ce jeu de malades!
Moi je suis à la première page du formulaire, et malgré les conseils des canards, j'ai beau taper des verbes "évidents" je dois être bien à côté de la plaque!
Edit: OH BORDEL !

Pfiou, c'était éprouvant tout ça, bravo les gros!

----------


## Thor

Merci aux organisateurs pour cette belle prise de tete.

Le terminal ::(:

----------


## Bucheron_

Bravo aux gagnants, et merci encore aux organisateurs, bannannée

----------


## Naity

Du coup les prix c'étaient quoi?

----------


## Diwydiant

On prépare une annonce   ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

*WARING WARING !!!*

*Voici la solution !!!*



Tout part de cette news sur la page d'accueil du site :



> Aaaah, les fêtes de fin d'année. 
> 
> Quelle merveilleuse période : l'envie de faire plaisir aux autres, les décorations qui apportent un peu de gaieté dans notre quotidien. 
> 
> Les sens en éveil, la joie dans notre coeur, nos partons à la recherche du plus beau des sapins, du plus original des cadeaux, de la plus savoureuses des bûches. 
> 
> Entre le respect des traditions et l'envie de se ressourcer, la magie est partout. Même ici, sur ce forum. 
> 
> Si si, je vous assure. 
> ...


2* Une fois décodé, le message donne un lien vers un mot croisé sur le thème Robots et IA. Dans le coin inférieur gauche, une image. En cliquant dessus, un message nous dit de remonter à la source du mot croisé. 
Dans le code source se trouve le code suivant :



> 9.7.3.0.11
> 
> 
> 9.18.0.59.11.34.25.25.11.
> 
> 
> 25.11.
> 
> 
> 13.2.0.18.42


Les lettres du mot croisé permettront de décoder le message ("scare surveille le forum")

3* En recherchant "scare" dans les membres, on trouve ce profil, avec un QRCode en guise d'avatar.

4* le QRCode donne le lien vers ce site. Il s'y trouve une "clé" à télécharger, et un lien Twitter.

5* Le dernier message Twitter donne un lien vers une lettre, en précisant que la "Clé de ce message est à la portée de tous".

6* Superposer la Clé et la lettre fera apparaitre un message : "à l'aide. Contactez les @hi_tech_devils.

7* Sur le compte des Hi_Tech_Devils, le dernier message est un lien à suivre.

8* Le lien mène à un fichier à télécharger sur Mega. Dans ce fichier se trouve une image avec un QRCode et un fichier .rar. Le fichier est verrouillé, mais le QRCode donne le mot de passe ( dedsec:/ )

9* Dans le .rar se trouve une vidéo où je donne une adresse mail ( hitechdevils@gmail.com ), que j'ai paramétré pour envoyer un message automatique, contenant un lien vers une page de maintenance.

10* Sur cette page, on demande un mot de passe. Ce dernier est sur Twitter, dans un message envoyé il y a un moment.

11* Une fois le mot de passe entré, on arrive sur une vidéo montrant Scare s'adresser au joueur. A la fin de cette vidéo, se trouve un message en morse.

12* Ce message en morse donne un lien vers le jeu préparé par lucskywalker, Bigju et Uubu. 

13* Pour lancer le jeu, il faut taper :
aide
lapin
matrix
suivre
haut haut bas bas gauche droite gauche droite b a
hack

Et ainsi se lance un mini-jeu.

14* A la fin du jeu proprement dit, un Blue Screen Of Death apparait, avec un lien vers un message en MP3 demandant de se rendre sur un formulaire.

15* Sur le formulaire, il faudra répondre :
supprimer
David Sarif
LUECKE
princesse-boulon
Sesame, ouvre-toi

16* On arrive sur une image style message d'erreur, disant de se rendre sur un nouveau lien, lançant une nouvelle vidéo, montrant la fin de Scare. A la fin de la vidéo, je donne un nouveau lien à entrer, permettant d'accéder à un gift caché sur CPCGift. Une fois les joueurs inscrit, le site a tiré au sort 3 gagnants le 31 décembre à 23h59


Et voilàààààààààààà.


 :B):

----------


## Gordor

Ok merci, j'ai gagné quoi ? 

bon, blague a part, le princesse-boulon dans le tweet m'avait complètement échappé. Moi j'ai pété la page du formulaire ou le code était en dur dedans  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Elle est toute moche la solution mise en page par Diwydiant...
Avec Algent, on avait fait ça (immédiatement après avoir terminé l'ARG)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...n2nFepUOBx2tTE

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors là, bravo.   ::o:

----------


## znokiss

Ben purée, bravo aux créateurs du jeu de piste, aussi. Je ne suis pas allé au delà du mot croisé, j'me sens bête.

----------


## moimadmax

> Question N°1: “Êtes-vous sûr de vouloir procéder à la désinstallation complète de SCARE ?”
> Réponse: “*supprimer*”


Perso j'ai toujours pas compris la logique. 
Si la question avait été "que veux tu faire ?" là ca colle.

----------


## ds108j

> Elle est toute moche la solution mise en page par Diwydiant...
> Avec Algent, on avait fait ça (immédiatement après avoir terminé l'ARG)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...n2nFepUOBx2tTE


Très joli ! Du bon boulot !

----------


## Gordor

et alors ils ont gagnés quoi hein ?  ::):

----------


## Haraban

Je n'aurais jamais pensé à du morse  :Emo:  .
Beau boulot en tout cas, vous vous êtes bien décarcassé pour créer tout ça !

----------


## Flad

Même la soluce me parait compliqué, j'ai bien fait de pas m'investir la-dedans ^^

----------


## Alab

> Ben purée, bravo aux créateurs du jeu de piste, aussi. Je ne suis pas allé au delà du mot croisé, j'me sens bête.


Moi j'ai même pas vu la news alors je me sens encore plus bête et je suis déçu d'avoir raté ça...  :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

> et alors ils ont gagnés quoi hein ?


La news est en cours de validation pour annoncer tout ça   :B):

----------


## Naity

> La news est en cours de validation pour annoncer tout ça


Et le crossover?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Moi j'ai même pas vu la news alors je me sens encore plus bête et je suis déçu d'avoir raté ça...


 Ah c'est clair, ça commençait bien dur : première épreuve, trouver la news  ::o:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Et le crossover?


Tu n'as toujours rien eu ?   ::huh::

----------


## Naity

> Tu n'as toujours rien eu ?


Non  :Emo:

----------


## AMDS

Hello,

J'ai bien reçu la souris et l'abo est présent dans mon compte. Je remercie à nouveau les organisateurs et canardPC. 
Deux participations, 2 podium. A quand le prochain concours ?  ::):

----------


## ds108j

Salut !

J'ai à mon tour pu aller récupérer à la poste mon ensemble clavier/souris !!!

Merci aux hommes en vert et à CPC !

----------

